# [Aquamark 3] User Scores



## eX2tremiousU (15. September 2003)

In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben


----------



## Iceman (15. September 2003)

GFX Score: 4782
CPU Score: 6740
Gesamtscore: 35297
http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?runID=64931193

Mit folgendem PC:
P4 2,53 GHz @ 2,7 GHz (FSB 142 MHz)
Asus P4PE
1024 MB Ram
Radeon 9700 Pro (no OC)
Windows XP SP1
Direct X 9.0b
Omega 3.7 Treiber


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. September 2003)

Ich komme leider nur auf folgende Ergebnisse:

GFX: 2091
CPU: 4637
Gesamt: 17066

mit folgendem PC, nichts OV:

AMD Athlon XP 2000+ "Palomino" @ 1666,7 MHz.
512 MB DDR-RAM Double Sided PC266 
PixelView GeForce 5 FX-5600 325/500 MHz (256 MB-DDR)
Western Digital 60 GB
QDI KuDoz 7 V1.0 VIA KT266a
Mainboard| VIA Hyperion v448 G-Card| nVidia Detonator FX 45.23
Windows XP: Home Edition (Service Pack 1)


----------



## Straly (15. September 2003)

Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: Very High. 
Testsystem: s.u.
Testergebnis: 6.821.839 tps / 22,66 fps
GFX: 2877
CPU: 5480
Ges.: 22661
#1: 48,42 fps
#2: 11,42 fps
#3: 29,42 fps
#4: 16,42 fps
#5: 30,90 fps
#6: 29,76 fps
#7: 31,42 fps
#8: 21,22 fps
#9: 13,62 fps


----------



## Blackout (15. September 2003)

Muhahaha, da bin ich ja der schlechteste bisher hier 

Liegt wohl an meiner Geforce 3 ~

Gfx: 1236
Cpu: 5508
Gesamt: 11126

System siehe Signatur!


----------



## Killtech (15. September 2003)

Hi!

GFX Score: 5415 Punkte
CPU Score: 7148 Punkte
Gesamtscore: 39261 Punkte

MfG


----------



## EntonTheBrain2000 (15. September 2003)

GFX Score: 3732
CPU Score: 5997
Gesamtscore: 28468

Mein System:
AMD AThlon XP 2400+
2x256 MB PC333
MSI K7N2-L
128 MB Radeon 9600 Pro Powercolor Bravo Edition


----------



## Cemetery (15. September 2003)

Ave!

Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: V.High.

GFX: 6,060
CPU: 7,351
_________
42,922

Sys:

Asus A7N8X 2.0 deluxe
T-Bred 2600+ @11x 200 MHz
2x 512 MB Infinion PC2700 CL2,5 @PC3200 CL3
Sapphire Radeon 9800 pro 128 MB
Win 2K SP4

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## Shupatino (15. September 2003)

#1 1024x768x32,AA,Off,Ansiso:4x Details : V.High 
Traingles/sec       frames
10,361000 tp         34,42 fps

GFX 4,890
CPU 5,917
--------------
34,418


----------



## Kampfkeule (15. September 2003)

Hoi!
CPU Score: 5382
GPU Score: 4335
Gesamt: 30912

@1042x768x32, AA: Off, AF: 4x

Mein sys:
Athlon xp 2200+ @ 1921 Mhz
Radeon 9500pro @ 351 / 311 MHz 
512 Mb Ram
MSI-KT3-Ultra2

mfg
Keule


----------



## Elfhelm (15. September 2003)

Tagchen,

GFX           5124
CPU           9742
Overall     40565

Hab auch mal den Turbo reingehauen 9700PRO auf 357/337
GFX           5625
CPU           9797
Overall    43687

System:
2,8C P4
P4P800
Twinx 512MB 3200ll 
WINXP SP1
Neuester Omega-Treiber


----------



## Dunkelbart (15. September 2003)

Diese CPU und GPU score sollte man nicht so ernst nehmen....
was zählt ist die gesamt-score! Denn ich hab da was ausprobiret:
Ich hab mit:
AMD Athlon 1800+
512 mb 
GeForce FX5900
genau diese punkte erreicht:
GFX 3.798
CPU 3.423
all   24.188

DAnn hab ich die GraKa auf 400@440/850@900 übertaktet und siehe da: GFX 3.798
      CPU 3.223
       all   23.899
Die übertaktung hat also ganze 57 GFX-Punkte gebracht!Ich denke die Grafikkarte bewegt sich hier noch im Limit der CPU, die hie sogar schlechter wurde.Ich denke daher dass nur die Gesamtpunktezahl etwas sagt.


----------



## Freshman (15. September 2003)

HI!

Mein Score:

GFX: 5886 CPU: 9577 gesamt: 45021

45,02 fps

Catalyst 03.7, no AA, 4xAF, max. Details.

have fun


----------



## kingston (15. September 2003)

Mit den vorgeschriebenen Einstellungen:

34.822  Gesamtpunkte

System:
P4 2.53
512 Mb DDR PC 266 CL 2
VIA P4PB 400 -FL
Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro / Catalyst 3.6
XP Pro - Sp1

nichts übertaktet!


----------



## qwertz347 (15. September 2003)

Das relativ niedrige Gesamtergebnis liegt wohl an meiner nicht mehr ganz taufrischen Grafikkarte...

GFX: 4,158
CPU: 9,168
--------------
       33,886

P4C 3,0GHz
1024MB PC400
Radeon9700 Non-Pro


----------



## Cemetery (15. September 2003)

Ave!
Nachschlag 2. Rechner 
Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: V.High.

GFX: 2,079
CPU: 5,344
_________
17,402

Sys:

Asus A7V333
T-Bred 2000+ 
2x 256 MB Samsung PC2700 CL2,5
Gainward GF4TI 4200 GS 64 MB Deton 43.45
Win 2K SP4

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## Mondblut (15. September 2003)

Private Measurement:       
   DATE:  2003-09-15 18:46:30  Set this Measurement to be public.     Delete this measurement  
   CPU:  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+  CR: 1670 MHz  SRAM:  512 MB  OS:  Microsoft Windows XP  
   GFX:  RADEON 9700 PRO  CM: 324 / 311 MHz  VRAM:  128 MB  DRIVER:  6.14.10.6378  
# 1  AquaMark Score: 32863 (CPU: 5388, GFX: 472  FPS:  32.86  TPS:  9893 K  Compare  
   RES:  1024x768 x 32bit  AA: Off  AF:  4x  DETAILS:  Very High  View  


Also... 32863 Points insgesamt


----------



## lightchris (15. September 2003)

GFX: 4647
CPU: 5880
Gesamt: 33311

Mein System:
Athlon XP 2400+
MSI KT3 Ultra 2 (KT333)
512 MB DDR PC333
Radeon 9700Pro
Windows 2000 SP4
Omega 3.7 Treiber

Settings auf default, nichts übertaktet.


----------



## MoS (15. September 2003)

Mit 1024x786:

GFX 1,797
CPU 6,703  (mit 9.5x200 MHz; 1900MHz)
Gesamt 15,855


----------



## Dunkelbart (15. September 2003)

Durch den neuen Detonator 51.75 ist die GeForce FX 5900 tatsächlich etwas besser ,was sich ungefähr so auf 800 GFX-Punkte mehr ausmacht(bei mir)


----------



## Maetschl (15. September 2003)

auf 1024x768
mit p4 2,8GHz
     Sapphire Atlantis 9600pro, Caty 3.7
     Samsung pc266 512mb RAM

     GFX: 3487 
     CPU: 7853
--------------------------
Gesamt: 29.435

     Für das System nicht so toll, oder?


----------



## lightchris (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 19:56 schrieb Dunkelbart:[/l]
> Durch den neuen Detonator 51.75 ist die GeForce FX 5900 tatsächlich etwas besser ,was sich ungefähr so auf 800 GFX-Punkte mehr ausmacht(bei mir)



http://www.3dcenter.de/artikel/2003/09-15_a.php

Da gibts die Antwort auf den wundersamen Performancegewinn


----------



## Xaero (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 16:14 schrieb eX2tremiousU:[/l]
> Ich komme leider nur auf folgende Ergebnisse:
> 
> GFX: 2091
> ...



Für ne GeForce-FX-5600 is das doch gar nicht so übel 

CPU und RAM ist bei mir identisch, nur die GPU ist eine ATI Radeon 9700 (Catalyst 3.7), was zu einer etwas höheren Gesamtpunktzahl von *28443* führt.


----------



## Bazz (15. September 2003)

System:
(CPU) 1-AMD Athlon? XP 2400+, 1999MHz
(RAM)1024MB
(GFX) NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4400
(OS) Windows 2000 Professional, Service Pack 3 (5.0 - 2195)

GFX: 2'097
CPU: 5'191
Total: 17'444

Keine Ahnung ob das gut ist, hab nix optimiert oder übertaktet


----------



## speedy11 (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 15:16 schrieb eX2tremiousU:[/l]
> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben




Ich habe leider nur diese Ergebnisse bekommen

GFX 4611
CPU 7601
___________
      35376

ICh verstehe nicht wie ein P4 2800c schneller is als mein P4 2800b @ 3200mhz und 600mhz FSB


----------



## MoS (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 19:39 schrieb MoS:[/l]
> Mit 1024x786:
> 
> GFX 1,797
> ...



Nachtrag:

Hab mein Sys mal oced:

GFX 2,211 (oced auf 300/650)
CPU 7,298 (oced auf 2300 MHz)
Gesamt 19.215


----------



## Basti333 (15. September 2003)

yo, geil ich für die liste wohl von hinten an
GFX: 1,224
CPU: 3,962
____________
10,609

sys:
CPU: amd Athlon xp 2700+
Grafikkarte:geforce 4 ti 4200 (64 mb ddr ram)
512 ddr arbeitspeicher
mainboard: 8k9a(hoffe die angabe reicht für das mainboard)
windows2000
vielleicht liegt es ja an meinen ziemllich schwachen netzteil(235 watt)

mal schauen wer das unterbietet


----------



## Dr_BeSt (15. September 2003)

Pentium 4 @ 2.22a
768 MB DDR-RAM
GeForce4 Ti 4400 @ 296/610

GFX: 2.750
CPU: 5.500
Score: *21.500*


----------



## MoS (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:20 schrieb Dr_BeSt:[/l]
> Pentium 4 @ 2.22a
> 768 MB DDR-RAM
> GeForce4 Ti 4400 @ 296/610
> ...



Wieso hast du bei der Graka so viel Punkte???? Versteh ich nich...


----------



## Piccolo676 (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:19 schrieb Basti333:[/l]
> yo, geil ich für die liste wohl von hinten an
> GFX: 1,224
> CPU: 3,962
> ...



ich
GFX: 1200
CPU: 3232,
gesamt : 10117


----------



## Straly (15. September 2003)

Hab grad mal mein Arbeits-PC gechecked, das Ergebnis ist ja fast schon lächerlich 

GFX: 606
CPU: 3102
Ges.: 5523
bei volgender Hardware:
AMD Athlon C 1400
ECS K7S5A Rev.1
MSI GeForce 4 MX440 (64MB) mit Detonator 41.09
2x 256MB SDR PC133
Windows ME mit DirectX 9.0a

Damit dürfte ich wohl bei den Flop Ten Platz1 belegen ~


----------



## Basti333 (15. September 2003)

und dein system?


----------



## Piccolo676 (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:28 schrieb Basti333:[/l]
> und dein system?



guckst du Signatur


----------



## Freaky22 (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 16:27 schrieb Blackout:[/l]
> Muhahaha, da bin ich ja der schlechteste bisher hier
> 
> Liegt wohl an meiner Geforce 3 ~
> ...


Also ich hab 13800 und ein paar zerquetschte..


----------



## Bazz (15. September 2003)

Also ich rall das nicht.
Wenn ich bei deren Page vergleiche, dann ist bei ähnlichem System wie meinem von 13'000 bis 26'000 alles dabei.
Der einzige unterschied ist dabei, dass es sich um einen etwas anderen Grafikchip handelt (aber immer GF4Ti) oder n' 2500+ statt nem 2400+ drin ist.


----------



## lightchris (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:02 schrieb Maetschl:[/l]
> auf 1024x768
> mit p4 2,8GHz
> Sapphire Atlantis 9600pro, Caty 3.7
> ...



Doch, ist in Ordnung. Für mehr Punkte bräuchtest du eine bessere Graka.


----------



## lightchris (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:20 schrieb Dr_BeSt:[/l]
> Pentium 4 @ 2.22a
> 768 MB DDR-RAM
> GeForce4 Ti 4400 @ 296/610
> ...



Welcher Treiber?


----------



## Basti333 (15. September 2003)

das liegt vielleicht am mainboard das is auch realativ wichtig
ein schlechtes mainboaort kann die grafikkarte und den cpu ziemllich ausbremsen


----------



## Leddernilpferd (15. September 2003)

2500 Barton
A7N8X Del.
GIGABYTE 9800pro 128MB Catalyst 3.6
2x 256 Samsung PC 2700  Fsb166
GTX 5052
CPU 5467
-----------
34606

übertaktet:
2500 Barton (OC) Multi x12.5=2800 Barton

ALLES ANDERE GLEICH WIE OBEN

GFX 5271
CPU 5911
------------
36500


----------



## Piccolo676 (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:52 schrieb Basti333:[/l]
> das liegt vielleicht am mainboard das is auch realativ wichtig
> ein schlechtes mainboaort kann die grafikkarte und den cpu ziemllich ausbremsen



hab meine AGP-Treiber noch aktualisiert und siehe da
GFX: 1707
CPU: 4154 
gesamt: 14155


----------



## Max_Power (15. September 2003)

Hab den test grad mal mit meinem Notebook gemacht:
mobile AMD Athlon XP 2000+
512 MB DDR
Radeon Mobility 9000
Win XP Home SP 1
Motherboard: Who knows ...
Cat. V. 3.6
aber zur Sache: 

GFX 1338
CPU 4734
Gesamt: 11723

also nich viel, aber für die meisten spiele reichts noch. muss demnext mal den PC testen ...


----------



## Neosix (15. September 2003)

AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (Barton) @ 3000+
2* 512 MB DDR Infinion (200Mhz)
Hercules Radeon 9800 Pro @ 400/340
Win XP Pro SP 1
Nforce 2 Ultra 400 (Bios 1006)
Cat. V.  3.7 Omega

Score Gesammt: 42.231


----------



## Cemetery (15. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:02 schrieb lightchris:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.09.03 um 19:56 schrieb Dunkelbart:[/l]
> ...



Ave!

Och, das is ja blöd!

Bei meiner GF4 hab ich ich die tollen Optimierungen ja noch mitbekommen. Aber bei meiner Radeon hab ich erst mit dem Catalyst 3.6 angefangen und dachte bisher das ATI nicht so drauf ist und in erster Linie Fehler behebt.
Da hat man eine super Graka mit allen möglichen Effekten usw. und dann wird nach und nach zu Gunsten der Performance die Grafik verringert.
Wenn sich das weiter so hochschaukelt flitzen bald nur noch Strichmännchen über den Monitor, hauptsache schnell!!!

Ich hab mir die Radeon nicht wegen der Performance geholt sondern wegen der Grafik!!!

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## Prollack (16. September 2003)

GFX 5076
CPU 6585
36640


XP 3200
1GB DDR400
RADEON 9700 PRO
A7N8X


----------



## HanFred (16. September 2003)

AquaMark Score:  18236   
AquaMark CPU Score:  7063   
AquaMark GFX Score:  2094   
Average FramesPS:  18.236   
Average TrianglesPS:  6076 K   
Average PixelPS:  n/a

link: http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?runID=306817722

beim ersten versuch hatte ich nur ca. 11'000. hab dann den treiber gewechselt, ihn anders eingestellt, ein wenig übertaktet (graka@300/570).
für verbesserungsvorschläge, was die optimierung meines systems angeht, bin ich immer offen (ich hoffe darauf  ).


----------



## Suslik (16. September 2003)

Habe mit meinem System (siehe Sig) ne Punktzahl von 17.800. Das kann doch nicht sein?


----------



## Rop (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:03 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> Habe mit meinem System (siehe Sig) ne Punktzahl von 17.800. Das kann doch nicht sein?


----------



## Rop (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:03 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> Habe mit meinem System (siehe Sig) ne Punktzahl von 17.800. Das kann doch nicht sein?



Ich habe das selbe System und auch nur um die 17.000 Punkte. Es sollte wirklich nicht sein. Wir sollten mehr als das doppelte an Punkten erreichen. Aber ich weiss nicht an was es liegt, alles neuste Treiber etc. Auch Graka Einstellungen hab ich kontrolliert.


----------



## Piccolo676 (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:12 schrieb Rop:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:03 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> > Habe mit meinem System (siehe Sig) ne Punktzahl von 17.800. Das kann doch nicht sein?



du hast keine Signatur


----------



## HanFred (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:16 schrieb Piccolo676:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:12 schrieb Rop:[/l]
> ...



hehe, die hat er wohl im anderen thread vergessen:


> GigaByte GA-8KNXP
> P4C 3.0 GHZ 800 FSB
> 2x 512 MB TWINX 3200LL
> Ati 9700 Pro
> ...



da stimmt wirklich etwas nicht. treiber mal auf default (v.a. AA und AF aus) und im benchmark eine standardeinstellung wählen.
ich hab meine punkte (siehe oben) ja auch durch treibermanipulation extrem vermehrt (naja, wahrscheinlich eher berichtigt).


----------



## HanFred (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:22 schrieb MoS:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:20 schrieb Dr_BeSt:[/l]
> ...



1. overclocking
2. genug RAM (scheint einen unterschied zu machen, wenn ich meinen bench online vergleiche).


----------



## lightchris (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:03 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> Habe mit meinem System (siehe Sig) ne Punktzahl von 17.800. Das kann doch nicht sein?



AA, AF und VSync im Treiber ausgestellt?


----------



## Cemetery (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:03 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> Habe mit meinem System (siehe Sig) ne Punktzahl von 17.800. Das kann doch nicht sein?



Ave!

Wie sehen denn die Ergebnisse im einzelnen für GFX und CPU aus?
Vielleicht kann man da ja schon sehen an was es liegen könnte.

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## Dr_BeSt (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:22 schrieb MoS:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:20 schrieb Dr_BeSt:[/l]
> ...


Hmm tja, wenn ich so mit den anderen hier vergleiche lieg ich wohl wirklich erstaunlich gut im Rennen! 

Ne besondere Erklärung hab ich dafür aber nicht, auch wenn ich mir einbilde ein gut konfiguriertes System zu haben...
Ich benutz übrigens den Asus Detonator v43.45A mit allen Optionen auf "application determined".

Vielleicht hab ich beim Aquamark nen Bonus weil ich ne ehrlich bezahlte Version von Aquanox 2 installiert hab...


----------



## Suslik (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 14:06 schrieb lightchris:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:03 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> ...



AA und AF sind im Treiber Standardmäßig auf 4. VSync ist Biliniar. Werde gleich mal alles auf 'aus' stellen.


----------



## jderny (16. September 2003)

hi !

Sys: AthlonXP 2700+@2250Mhz, 512MB Crossair, Sapphire9700 pro no oc, Asus A7n8x Deluxe  rev.1.4 Bios 1004, Win XP.

Score: GFX : 4986
            CPU : 9618
    Total : 36660


na geht doch......

jderny


----------



## AW72 (16. September 2003)

Asus a7N8X Del. 2.0, Barton 2500+, 512 MB Infineon 333, Sapphire 9500 Pro. Alles non OC.

GFX: 3906
CPU: 5917
Gesammt: 29167


Im Hintergrund liefen allerdings noch ein paar Progs mit... Mal ohen alles neu probieren.


----------



## MoS (16. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:24 schrieb HanFred:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:22 schrieb MoS:[/l]
> ...



Ich mein ja im speziellen die GFX Punkte! Ich hab meine Graka mehr oced wie er (300/650) und (deutlich) weniger Punkte...

Naja, irgendwie scheint der Benchmark auch nicht so das Wahre zu sein...


----------



## Straly (16. September 2003)

Kleine Korektur, ich hab natürlich wieder vergessen in den Anzeigen-Eigenschaften AA & AF Abzuschalten 
Also nochmal neu:
GFX: 4026
CPU: 5713
Ges.: 29696
http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?runID=376939372
Wen's Interessiert, Windows2003 liefert folgendes:
http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?runID=368220990
Geringfügig bessere CPU leistung, dafür stinkt die Grafik Ordentlich ab.


----------



## thoram (16. September 2003)

gfx: 6102
cpu: 7456
42321


----------



## Jagdpanther (16. September 2003)

Settings:
1024x768x32bit, 0xAA, 4xAF, very high detail = Standard Settings des Aquamark, soll ja direkte Vergleiche liefern.

Bitte bei Ergebnissposten die jeweiligen Settings anführen.

Detonator 45.33: 
GFX 5871
CPU 8510
Overall: 43659

Detonator 51.75: 
GFX 6711
CPU 8541
Overall: 48184

mfg


----------



## Suslik (17. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 14:06 schrieb lightchris:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:03 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> ...



Habe jetzt AA und AF mal ausgestellt in den Anzeige-Eigenschafte, aber hat nix gebracht.

Die Scores sind:

GPU: 29xx
CPU: 49xx

Jemand noch ne Idee, oder wird es mal Zeit mein Rechner zu formatieren, da ich auf dem schon ne Menge Programme installiert habe.


----------



## Xaero (17. September 2003)

> [l]am 17.09.03 um 07:19 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.09.03 um 14:06 schrieb lightchris:[/l]
> ...



Also das kann wirklich nicht sein. Auf diese CPU Score komme ich auch mit meinem Athlon XP 2000+. Ok, Du hast zwar ne Intel CPU aber die verfügt über 1333 MHz mehr, was sich zumindest etwas bemerkbar machen sollte. Auch der GPU Score ist viel zu niedrig und müsste fast doppelt so hoch sein. Also wahrscheinlich hast Du irgendwelche Hintergrundprogramme laufen, die viel Ressourcen verbraten (vielleicht gar ein Wurm) oder Chipsatztreiberprobleme.


----------



## Suslik (17. September 2003)

> [l]am 17.09.03 um 12:53 schrieb Xaero:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 17.09.03 um 07:19 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> ...



Wurm ist es nicht und Hintergrundprogramme habe ich ne menge laufen. Wenn ich die Beende, dann ändert sich trotzdem nichts. Wegen Chipsatz werde ich mal bei Intel nachschauen, ob es ein update gibt. Vielleicht ist es auch mal an der Zeit Windows neu zu installieren?


----------



## Gerry (17. September 2003)

------------------------------
GFX Score: 4971
CPU Score: 6666
Gesamtscore: 36206
------------------------------

Mit folgendem PC:
P4 2,66 GHz @ 3,0 GHz (FSB 150 MHz /VCore 1,625)
Asus P4PE
512 MB Ram
Radeon 9700 Pro (kein OC)
Windows XP Pro SP1
Direct X 9.0b
Catalyst *3.6* Treiber


----------



## darthtok (17. September 2003)

GFX Score: 5961
CPU Score: 6747
Overall Score: 41350


----------



## Spinal (17. September 2003)

GFX: 2232
CPU: 6204
----------------
Score 18929

System:

Athlon XP 2600+
768 MB DDR 333 Ram
VIA KT333
GF 4 TI 4600

btw. Die GF 4 TI ist scheinbar einen hauch schneller als die FX 5600 in dem Benchmark, aber eben nur in DX8.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Milka_Leo (18. September 2003)

*AW: [Aquamark 3] Hmmm*

Also gut hier mei Score.....gebenchmarkt mit der aquamark3 demo und den fixen einstellungen der demo, nix am teiber modifiziert und auch nix übertaktet *nenene*
System:
WinXP Pro SP1
Intel P4 3,2 GHz @ FSB 800
1024 MB DDR Ram Dual channel betrieb
Terratec Mystify FX 5900 Ultra 256MB Version
Intel Chipsatz I875P in nem original Intel Board
alle aktuelle treiber (Offiz. Detonator 45.23, Intel Chipset,bla bla)

Score:
GFX: 5670
CPU: 9867
-------------
Total 44051

PS.: Hab gehört dass half life 2 besch***** läüft mit ner FX5900....weil offenabr Pixel shader probs....kann das wer bestätigen *zitter*??? Ich frag mal so am rand obwohl es net direkt hierher gehört.
greets aus Wien, Leo


----------



## Suslik (18. September 2003)

> [l]am 17.09.03 um 13:17 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 17.09.03 um 12:53 schrieb Xaero:[/l]
> ...



Habe jetzt mal meinen Rechner neu formatiert und es nochmal getest, mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich nichts geändert hat. Immer noch 17800 Punkte. Diesbezüglich habe ich gleich noch ne Frage:

Welches Spiel ist Hardwarehungriger? Battlefield 1942 oder Aquanox 2? Battlefield 1942 läuft bei mir mit ner Auflösung von 1024 x 768 und max Details, 8x AA und 8 AF absolut flüssig!


----------



## HanFred (18. September 2003)

> [l]am 18.09.03 um 09:41 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> 
> Welches Spiel ist Hardwarehungriger? Battlefield 1942 oder Aquanox 2? Battlefield 1942 läuft bei mir mit ner Auflösung von 1024 x 768 und max Details, 8x AA und 8 AF absolut flüssig!



ich tippe eher auf aquanox... viel mehr licht- und schatteneffekte (dafür geringe sichtweite).
spiele BF zwar ohne AA/AF (weil es dann lagged), aber sonst ist alles auf max @1152x864 mit meiner GF4Ti.


----------



## Suslik (18. September 2003)

> [l]am 18.09.03 um 10:12 schrieb HanFred:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 18.09.03 um 09:41 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> ...



Was kann ich dann noch tun?


----------



## Freshman (18. September 2003)

> [l]am 18.09.03 um 10:28 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> 
> Was kann ich dann noch tun?



Hi!

Hast Du Dein System innerhalb von einer Stunde umgebaut? Von Radeon 9700pro auf 9800pro und von P4C auf P4C 3,2? Was für ein Sys hast Du nun wirklich, denn ohne genaue Angaben kann Dir kaum geholfen werden. Oder sind das zwei unterschiedliche Systeme?

have fun


----------



## Elsacron (18. September 2003)

AquaMark Score: 39090 (CPU: 6662, GFX: 5532) 


CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ 
CR: 2088 MHz 
SRAM: 1024 MB 
OS: Microsoft Windows XP 
  
GFX: RADEON 9800 PRO 
CM: 378 / 338 MHz 
VRAM: 128 MB 
DRIVER: 6.14.10.6368 

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_userhome.php?action=updatePublish&measurement=39203&publish=1&firstMeasurement=0


----------



## Suslik (18. September 2003)

> [l]am 18.09.03 um 10:49 schrieb Freshman:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 18.09.03 um 10:28 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> ...



Ups sorry, aber der da oben ist mein Arbeitsrechner. Mein Privater ist der hier unten!


----------



## Dr_BeSt (18. September 2003)

> [l]am 18.09.03 um 09:41 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> Welches Spiel ist Hardwarehungriger? Battlefield 1942 oder Aquanox 2?


Ich glaube Aquanox 2 braucht mehr Grafikpower, Battlefield ne stärkere CPU und mehr RAM.


----------



## tommyl0208 (18. September 2003)

ich komm mit dem neuen detonator 51.75 auf das!

cpu: 67xx
gpu:64xx
gesamt:44xxx

nicht schlacht was?
mein system:
xp 2600 +
geforce fx 5900 ultra
nforce 2 ultra
768mb pc333


----------



## darthtok (18. September 2003)

Also ich hab auch mal den Unterschied der Benchmarkergebnisse deim Detonator 45.33 und 51.75 verglichen... Irgendwie läuft der Banchmark bei beiden Treibern flüssig aber die Ergebnisse sind Welten auseinander: 41350 (51.75) ggü. 21678 (41.33). Ich verstehs langsam nicht mehr... Aber ich will jetzt auch nicht mehr die alte, langweilige Leier ATi vs. nVidia hören


----------



## Spinal (18. September 2003)

*AW: [Aquamark 3] Hmmm*



> [l]am 18.09.03 um 00:06 schrieb Milka_Leo:[/l]
> Also gut hier mei Score.....gebenchmarkt mit der aquamark3 demo und den fixen einstellungen der demo, nix am teiber modifiziert und auch nix übertaktet *nenene*
> System:
> WinXP Pro SP1
> ...



Mit dem HL2 Bench gibts einen Extra Thread im Grafikkartenforum. Aber es scheint zu stimmen, das die GF FX bei Pixel Shadern 2.0 nicht so dolle ist. Aber Nvidia will mit Treibern dagegen steuern. Erstmal abwarte und keine Angst haben.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Mondblut (18. September 2003)

> [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:16 schrieb Rop:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:03 schrieb Suslik:[/l]
> ...



schon mal spaßhalöber die AGP Apertaure Size im BIOS auf 32MB geschraubt? Ich hab mit 128 MB an die 3000 Points und mit 32MB an die knapp 5000 Pints beim 3DMark 03 Ver. 330.. einfach mal testen...


----------



## Suslik (19. September 2003)

> [l]am 18.09.03 um 20:14 schrieb Mondblut:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:16 schrieb Rop:[/l]
> ...



Hmmm, auch mal ne Idee. Was bedeutet eigentlich diese Einstellung?


----------



## Straly (19. September 2003)

> Hmmm, auch mal ne Idee. Was bedeutet eigentlich diese Einstellung?



Das ist so zusagen noch zusätzlicher Speicher den die Grafikkarte verwenden darf um Texturen Auszulagern. Um das System nicht zu Bremsen stellt man diesen eigentlich am besten auf 64MB bzw. 128MB, allerdings haben ab und an die Radeons der 9X00 Serie (vorallem aber die 9500Pro) damit Probleme und um diesen aus dem weg zu gehen lässt man die Apature Size auf 32MB, was, wie du siehst, wohl bei einigen Benchmarks zu besseren Ergebnissen führt.


----------



## Spacefrog (19. September 2003)

AMD 1700+ @ 2008MHz FSB166
2x256MB Infi DDR 333 "charrrfe Timings" 8-] (2-2-2-6)
GigaCube 9800nonpro mit Standard-Takt (Cat.3.7)
MSI KT 4V-L(Hyperion 4.4


GFX : 4,719
CPU : 5,896
--------------
        33,703

Hier das gleiche nochmal,aber mit dem Radeon Omega-Treiber 2.4.78 :

GFX   :  4932
CPU   :  5982
------------------
        34,922


----------



## Kanonik (20. September 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 15:16 schrieb eX2tremiousU:[/l]
> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben



Hab ausprobiert. Finde es ist schei****. Den Turok 2 sieht besser aus.

MFG Peter


----------



## seneca (20. September 2003)

31340 bei "very high" mit scharfen BIOS-Einstellungen.
31048 bei "very high" mit optimalen BIOS-Einstellungen.

Alles mit DirecX 9b und Catalyst 2.6 und ohne overclocking der CPU

Scheint ok zu sein, weil ich beim Online-Vergleich immerhin Platz 9 habe.


----------



## TB1333 (21. September 2003)

15.xxx punkte


----------



## Damaskus (21. September 2003)

4065 GFX
6545 CPU
---------------
31017 Punkte 

System (siehe PC:1 unten) nicht übertaktet


----------



## Undertaker (21. September 2003)

GFX: 2073
CPU: 5393
Triscore: 17387

ABER mit dem Rechner: 
P4C 2,8@3,1
Rad. 9700@300/280

Im 3DM2003 hab ich 4700 Punkte

HÄH???


----------



## Spinal (21. September 2003)

> [l]am 21.09.03 um 17:18 schrieb Undertaker:[/l]
> GFX: 2073
> CPU: 5393
> Triscore: 17387
> ...




Schon komisch, ich habe eine GF 4 TI & Athlon XP 2600+ und mehr Punkte. Wahrscheinlich berücksichtigt der Aquamark zu einem höheren Prozentsatz die CPU. Und ausserdem Kann die GF 4 TI nur unter DX8 gebencht werden, dennoch sollten Deine Punkte höher sein.
hmm....

bye
Spinal


----------



## Undertaker (22. September 2003)

> [l]am 21.09.03 um 21:47 schrieb Spinal:[/l]
> 
> 
> Schon komisch, ich habe eine GF 4 TI & Athlon XP 2600+ und mehr Punkte. Wahrscheinlich berücksichtigt der Aquamark zu einem höheren Prozentsatz die CPU. Und ausserdem Kann die GF 4 TI nur unter DX8 gebencht werden, dennoch sollten Deine Punkte höher sein.
> ...




Mein Prozzi ist aber auch schneller als deiner (PCMark2002, CPU 9200P.)

Fazit: Benchmark ist auch nicht das wahre, weder grafisch herausragend (wie hoffentlich bald der HL2-Bench *lechz*) noch abwechslungsreich wie der 3DM 2001 noch sind die Ergebnisse so zuverlässig wie beim guten alten Q****3.


----------



## FluBib24 (24. September 2003)

Habe
GFX         3627
CPU         4178
Total        25287

und 7612203 Triangles/sec

mein SYS:
Elitegroup K7S5A
XP1600+   (NoOC)
ATI 9500 Pro (No OC)
512 MB NoName
SBLive! Value
60 GB Maxtor 5200min-1

Gruss Torsten


----------



## coldfire (25. September 2003)

GFX Score: 3,753
CPU Score: 7,452
Gesamtscore: 29.989


Mit folgendem PC:
Barton 2500+ @ 2.200 MHz (FSB 203)
Asus A7VN8 Deluxe (NForce2)
512 MB PC400 (DDR3200) Sams. Ram
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB @ Werk-Takt
Windows XP SP2
Direct X 9.0b


----------



## coldfire (25. September 2003)

Habe folgende scores erhalten nachdem ich via RTools interne Einstellungen wie AA and Aniso wieder auf standard eintellung gebracht habe:

 DisplayWidth                    1024
 DisplayHeight: 	768
 DisplayDepth: 	32
 AntialiasingMode: 	0
 AntialiasingQuality: 	0
 AnisotropicFiltering: 	4
 DetailLevel:  	4
 AvgFPS: 	41.010010
 MinFPS: 	11.461267
 MaxFPS: 	115.000000
 AvgFPSRender: 	   56.491970
 AvgFPSSimulation: 	   149.658722
 AvgTrianglesPerSecond: 	   12345332
 MinTrianglesPerSecond: 	   1740636
 MaxTrianglesPerSecond: 	   30160748
 AquamarkScoreRender: 	   5649
 AquamarkScoreSimulation:  7483
 AquamarkScore: 	   41010

Barton 2500+ @2,2 Ghz FSB@203
PC3200 DDR (400)
Asus A7N8X2.0 Deluxe Bios Rev1005 (NForce2)
Radeon 9800Pro 128MB

- Krasser Unterschied zum vorherigem Ergebnis


----------



## Darth-Vader (27. September 2003)

Also Ich hab:

GFX:4044
CPU:6257
30561 Punkte
30,56 FPS durchschnitt


Intel Pentium 4 2,53B GHZ(Weichnachten 3,067 HT)
Iintel P45 Mainboard
512MB Pc 2700 Ram 333MHZ (Nächste Woche 1024)
ATI Radeon 9700 (Wenn sie draussen ist Radeon 9900 Pro)
120GB Festplatte  7200 U/Min


----------



## Harry99 (29. September 2003)

CPU: Pentium III 733 MHz,  
RAM: 512 MB SDRAM (133 MHz),
Motherboard: ASUS P2B-F
Chipset: Intel Natoma 82440BX
Harddisk: WDC_WD800JB 
OS: WIN_XP_SP1, 
NT: Enermax_350Watt,
Sound Card: Aureal Diamond Monster Sound II
Graphic Card: ASUS V9280/TD Ti 4200 8X 
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 4 Ti 4200 (NV 2

15034 Scores

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?runID=390593670

MfG Harry99


----------



## Tawolgany666 (30. September 2003)

> [l]am 18.09.03 um 20:14 schrieb Mondblut:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.09.03 um 12:16 schrieb Rop:[/l]
> ...



Hy!
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie Ihr, bis ich unter DXDIAG die Oberflächenbeschleunigung aktiviert habe. Vorher habe ich noch den neuesten Treiber für den AGP- Chipsatz installiert und meine Punkte gingen von 17.000 auf 35.000 AM´s  hoch. Vielleicht hilft´s  Euch auch...
Mein System:
P4 2,53 Ghz, 512 Mb RAM (DDR 266), Sapphire Radeon 9500@9700

LG
Tawolgany666


----------



## oasisfan (1. Oktober 2003)

4.900
6.400
35.500

xp@3200+
8rda+
512mb pc333
9700 pro
win xp sp1


----------



## Blacksky23 (1. Oktober 2003)

GFX 4.950
CPU 6.785
 36.058

System siehe Signatur.


----------



## Hells_Bells (3. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 15:16 schrieb eX2tremiousU:[/l]
> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben  [/q
> 
> GFX = 4.470
> ...


----------



## Gohstrunner (3. Oktober 2003)

Meine Punkte :
GFX - 5.307
CPU - 8778
Gesamt: 40.744

Mein System:
P 4/HT 3,0Ghz
D1625 Mainboard
i865PE Chip
1024 DDR RAM
Asus GeForce FX 5900 nonUltra mit detonator 45.23
WD2500JB mit 250 GB und 7.200 Upm

Nvidia rules!!!


----------



## Takato0411 (3. Oktober 2003)

CPU: P4 @1800Mhz (wilamette)
RAM: 768MB SD(!)RAM
GPU: Asus V8420Deluxe (GF4Ti4200 128MB)

Score:
GFX score:	1995
CPU score:	3711

AquaMark score:    15720

ich find das sind gute werte für mein system


----------



## Systembremse (3. Oktober 2003)

1024x768x32 , No FSAA,4x Anisotropy,Maximum Details

GFX Score : 4.623
CPU Score : 5.227

Total Score : 32.098

System:
Epox 8K5A2
AMD Athlon `T-Bred` XP 2200+ (non OC)
512 MB NANYA, PC 2700
Hercules Radeon 9800 Pro (non OC)
Catalyst 3.7.
WIN XP Home, SP 1


----------



## bruellmuecke (3. Oktober 2003)

gesamt score:39.919 

system:
xp2600+@2300 mhz,a7n8x delux
radeon 9500@9700 oc @ 365 zu 317,5


----------



## blubba (3. Oktober 2003)

Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: Very High. 

GFX: 4731
CPU: 8624
-- 37.066 --

P4C 2,4 @ 2,88Ghz
Asus P4P800 Deluxe
Asus 9950 FX5900 non ultra v45.23 (non OC)
2x 256Mb Corsair


----------



## danysahne333 (3. Oktober 2003)

default: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: Very High. 

AquamarkScore:  18338  
http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_search.php?activeRunID=1311605066

pcconfig siehe sig.

kann mir mal jemand sagen ob das gut ist für mein system?
ramm ist übrigens jetzt pc3200.


----------



## Vincent-Nicehair (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo liebe Leut'!

XP+2400(2030MHz)
His Radeon 9500Pro 300/300Mhz
512Mb Ram 2700 2,5 333Mhz
MSI KT4 Ultra
Audigy 2


Aquamark: 30626
3Dmark01: 12339
3Dmark03: Letztes Ergebnis 3499. Jetzt funzt er nicht mehr. Kann jemand helfen? Bild friert ein im MotherNAtureTest. Directx9.0b installiert.


----------



## HeadhunterXP (10. Oktober 2003)

Score oder richtig: die durchschnittliche FPS

Normal = 47,963
6xAA,16AF = 28,146


----------



## bruellmuecke (12. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 03.10.03 um 04:10 schrieb Gohstrunner:[/l]
> Meine Punkte :
> GFX - 5.307
> CPU - 8778
> ...


 
zum thema nividia rules:
ich bin mit meinem system
(xp2600+@2350 mhz,a7n8x delux
radeon 9500@9700 oc @ 365 zu 317,5)
neuerdings auf 40.171 gekommen.
und das mit einer grafikkarte für die ich 160  bezahlt habe....
also,fianle schlussfolgerung: richtig, ati rules!!!


----------



## Eki82 (12. Oktober 2003)

Mein Baby: 

2500+ @ 3200+, Asus A7N8X deluxe 2.0 Ultra, Radeon 9800 @ 9800 pro, GEIL GOLDEN DRAGON SERIES 3200 512mb, (Einfach nur alles übertaktet)

Aquamark: 43500 gesamt
Futuremark: 6000 punkte
3DMark 2001 SE : 18000 punkte


----------



## maxx2003 (21. Oktober 2003)

1024x768x32 , No FSAA,4x Anisotropy, Very Details

Gesamtpunkte : 30,052

_ Also für ne Ti 4600 ne starke Leistung, hätt ich nicht erwartet.  _

mfg


----------



## OverLoarD (23. Oktober 2003)

So, habe gerade meine ATI 9800 in meinen PC geschraubt, und musste gleich mal benchen. Hier meine Ergenisse:

GFX: 4932
CPU:6868

Gesamt: 36.112

Ist das ok für mein System? Kommt mir irgendwie wenig vor, habe im moment den Catalyst 3.7 drauf, da im Forum mehrfach über Probleme mit dem 3.8 geklagt wurden. Soll ich den mal draufmachen, bringt das noch Performance, oder ist das zu gefährlich?


----------



## Systembremse (23. Oktober 2003)

Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: Very High. 

GFX : 5412
CPU : 7553
-------------------
Gesamt : 39527


System :

XP 2500+ @ XP 3200+ (11x200,Standard V-Core=1,65V)
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe, Rev.2.0, BIOS 1007
512 MB, Geil, PC 3200, Dual-Channel
Hercules Radeon 9800 Pro ( non-OC! )
Catalyst 3.7
WIN XP + SP1
Direct X 9.0 b


----------



## commXander (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 23.10.03 um 20:33 schrieb Systembremse:[/l]
> Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: Very High.
> 
> GFX : 5412
> ...





hier sind meine Points 

Gfx: 2934
Cpu: 4178

Gesamt : 21234

Rechner siehe Signatur


----------



## firewalker2k (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab:

GFX: 4 470
CPU: 7 005
Gesamt: 33 887

Gehn die Punkte in Ordnung? Hab die aktuellsten Treiber drauf ..


----------



## firewalker2k (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:28 schrieb Straly:[/l]
> Hab grad mal mein Arbeits-PC gechecked, das Ergebnis ist ja fast schon lächerlich
> 
> GFX: 606
> ...



Das is noch gar nix ^^

Ich hab hier auf meinem 2t-PC nen Duron 1,2 GHz, Elitegroup K7S5A, 384 MB Ram und ne TNT 2 *G*

Benchmark lass ich grad ma laufen ^^


----------



## firewalker2k (27. Oktober 2003)

*loool*

2t-System:

AMD Duron 1,2 GHz
Elitegroup K7S5A
TNT2 M64

GFX: 81
CPU: 3 027
Gesamt: 808 

^^


----------



## commXander (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 17:54 schrieb firewalker2k:[/l]
> *loool*
> 
> 2t-System:
> ...






ROFL FIREWALKER !!!!!!!81 GFX Punkte !!! RESSPEEKTT !!!!
so ne tiefe Punktzahl hat noch keiner hier geschafft, ich glaube du gehörst mit zu den besten der schlechtesten GFX Punkte 

ps. ich hab nochmal Aqumark laufen lassen und hab jetzt

GFX : 3000 (nicht mehr und nich weniger  )
CPU : 4123

Gesamt : 22034

und das alles mit ner Ti 4600 (nicht OC)


----------



## Straly (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 17:54 schrieb firewalker2k:[/l]
> *loool*
> 
> 2t-System:
> ...




DOH!!


----------



## firewalker2k (4. November 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 14:32 schrieb firewalker2k:[/l]
> Ich hab:
> 
> GFX: 4 470
> ...



lol?

Hab jetzt statt dem alten nForce 2.45er - Treiber den neuen 3.13er drauf und siehe da:

GFX: 5 718
CPU: 6 857
Gesamt: 40 354

Haben andere ähnliche Steigerungen!?


----------



## BassiSchwarz (5. November 2003)

Hossa zusammen !

Meine Ergebnisse :

GFX score:	5721
CPU score:	6985
AquaMark score:   40590

Mein System :
Athlon XP 3000+  mit Arctic Cooling 2 TC
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe
2x256 MB PC 333 RAM CL2.5
Hercules 3D Prophet 9800Pro 128MB mit Catalyst 3.8
80GB HD IBM

Einstellungen : Aquamark Score Measurement
1024x768   4xAF    kein AA


----------



## danysahne333 (6. November 2003)

> [l]am 12.10.03 um 13:37 schrieb bruellmuecke:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 03.10.03 um 04:10 schrieb Gohstrunner:[/l]
> ...



oa ne jetzt geht dis wider los *heul


----------



## Airframe2000 (7. November 2003)

> [l]am 23.10.03 um 20:33 schrieb Systembremse:[/l]
> Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: Very High.
> 
> GFX : 5412
> ...



Hi Meine Ergebnisse:

GFX: 4752
CPU: 8800
Gesamt: 37384

Für eine Radeon9500Pro@351/317MHz ziemlich gute Ergebnisse finde ich.


----------



## Yellowrat (16. November 2003)

Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: V.High.

38,216fps


----------



## Freshman (16. November 2003)

Hi!

AquaMark Score: 46226 (CPU: 9571, GFX: 6093)
 FPS:  46.23
 TPS:  13914 K

have fun


----------



## headnigga (17. November 2003)

hi!
Meine Ergebnisse sind 
(Konnte nur den ersten versuch machen(1024*768 usw...))
gfx;3521
cpu;5719
Gesamt:26985
Mein System;
xp2400+;  512ddrram pc266; 30gb@7200rpm seagate
sb audigy 2+5.1 boxen; msi k7n2 Delta
dvdrom;
mehrere leufter von artic cooling+kuehler


Wo habt ihr die lizenzen her???
Doch nicht etwa gekauft?


----------



## kammerjaegerchen (22. November 2003)

Tachchen.

8.962.425 tps                 durchschnitt  29.77 fps

GFX   3.963 
CPU   5982
All      29.772

Settings:
             1024x768x32
             AA: off
             AF:  4x
             Details: Very High

Mein System:
                    P4 2.60 @ 2.90
                    512 MB DDR-Ram 333mhz
                    ATI Radeon 9500 pro (297 @ 375)
                                                      (540 @ 600)
                    MSI Board    MS-6701


----------



## speedy11 (23. November 2003)

> [l]am 16.11.03 um 11:50 schrieb Freshman:[/l]
> Hi!
> 
> AquaMark Score: 46226 (CPU: 9571, GFX: 6093)
> ...



das is ein bissel wenig für dein sys!
hast du AF und AA und auch texture qualität ganz unten?


----------



## Freshman (24. November 2003)

> [l]am 23.11.03 um 14:17 schrieb speedy11:[/l]
> 
> das is ein bissel wenig für dein sys!
> hast du AF und AA und auch texture qualität ganz unten?



Hi!

Schien mir bisher in Ordnung. Das dynamische Übertakten bei der Asuskarte funktioniert nicht mit dem Catalyst. Warte zur Zeit auf die versprochenen Treiber von Asus. Den Treiber hatte ich auf ausgewogen. Aber mein Sys gehört ohnehin komplett neu aufgesetzt und dann werde ich erneut testen.

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=205579967

Die Einstellungen beim Aquamark lassen sich ja nicht verändern.

cu


----------



## Malfurio (24. November 2003)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:26 schrieb Piccolo676:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:19 schrieb Basti333:[/l]
> ...



ne, ich
GFX: 876
CPU: 6149
gesamt:8144

http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Malfurio


----------



## Malfurio (24. November 2003)

> [l]am 24.11.03 um 18:52 schrieb Malfurio:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:26 schrieb Piccolo676:[/l]
> ...



oh hopla... habe gerade den von straly gesehen


----------



## speedy11 (25. November 2003)

> [l]am 24.11.03 um 19:12 schrieb Malfurio:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 24.11.03 um 18:52 schrieb Malfurio:[/l]
> ...



@ freshman

nimm ma die texturequalität und MipMap Deteileben ganz nach unten
Dies hat zum teil einen starken effekt auf die performance in AquaMark3


----------



## Freshman (25. November 2003)

> [l]am 25.11.03 um 12:39 schrieb speedy11:[/l]
> 
> @ freshman
> 
> ...



Hi!

Ich habe jetzt mal diverse Einstellungen probiert, aber es tut sich nicht wirklich viel. Allerdings habe ich mein Sys direkt beim Aquamark3 - ARC mit ähnlichen Systemen verglichen und da sieht es sehr gut aus. Ich denke also, das Ergebnis geht in Ordnung. Aber ich probiere noch die Original Asus Treiber, in denen dann auch Overdrive funktioniert und gebe dann die neuen Werte durch.

have fun


----------



## Marscel (1. Dezember 2003)

PC 1:
AMD XP 1700+
512 MB DDRAM (266)
GF 2 MX 400
VIA VT8233

Gesamt: 4,234 fps

PC 2:
AMD XP 1700+
512 MB DDRAM (266)
Radeon 9600 Pro
VIA VT8233

Gesamt: 23,215 fps

PC 3:
AMD XP 1800+
512 MB DDRAM (266)
GF 2 MX 400
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe 2

Gesamt: 5,358 fps

PC 4:
AMP XP-M 2500+
512 MB DDRAM (333)
Mob. Radeon 9600
VIA KT400A

Gesamt: 20,981 fps


----------



## _Slayer_ (1. Dezember 2003)

naja, meine ergebnisse :

CPU (Athlon XP 3000+, nicht overclocked) : 6479
GFX (Geforce 4 ti-4200, @ 260 / 518 MHz ) : 3027
Gesamt : 24426

naja, nicht so berauschend *g*


----------



## Basti333 (1. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 01.12.03 um 20:56 schrieb Marscel:[/l]
> PC 1:
> AMD XP 1700+
> 512 MB DDRAM (266)
> ...




Wozu brauch man denn bitteschön 4PC's(!)
kauf dir doch lieber 1oder 2 high end pc's anstatt 4 schlechte


----------



## LegeinEi (2. Dezember 2003)

3.990
7.261
ges. 31.196

amd xp 3200+
elitegroup n2u400a
2x512mb twinmos
ati 9600 xt


----------



## TT1 (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe 18.434 punkte 
cpu 5900
gfx 2200

xp 2400+ @ 2600+ mit 12,5 * 174 mhz fsb
ti 4200 290 mhz 590 mhz
samsung  ddr 333       2,5-3-3-5

doch frage ich mich warum hier jeder seiner ergebnisse reinpostet und ma ndoch viel übersichtlicher und einfacher einfach mit dem online result browser direkt vergleicht???


----------



## speedy11 (4. Dezember 2003)

> [l]am 03.12.03 um 19:59 schrieb TT1:[/l]
> Ich habe 18.434 punkte
> cpu 5900
> gfx 2200
> ...



Mein neues Sys hat 46130

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1615247526


----------



## danysahne333 (4. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 01.12.03 um 21:33 schrieb _Slayer_:[/l]
> naja, meine ergebnisse :
> 
> CPU (Athlon XP 3000+, nicht overclocked) : 6479
> ...




wie kommst du mit ner geforce 4 ti auf 3027 punkte? schaff ja selbst grad mal höchstens 2400.und hab meine höher übertaktet als deine!
also soviel ist mit ner geforce 4 ti 4200 niemals zu schaffen!

es sei denn du sagst mir wie


----------



## Burgundy (4. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 04.01.04 um 18:01 schrieb danysahne333:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 01.12.03 um 21:33 schrieb _Slayer_:[/l]
> ...



@ Slayer man solte schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben und nicht sich selbst betrügen.Dein GFX ergebnis glaubst du doch selber nicht !!!!

Mein Ergebnis: GFX 2,148 GF 4 Ti 4800 SE 275/550@295/590
                        CPU 7,341 XP 2800+ FSB 166MHz@177MHz
                gesamt 18,737 fps


----------



## TRS_The_King (5. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube schon an sein Ergebnis: Habe eine G4 TI 4200 und habe 2958 und habe diese nicht übertaktet!!!!!

GFX 2958 G4 Ti 4200 64MB von MSI
CPU 6031 Pentium 4 2,53GHz 
Gesamt 23760

Weitere Daten:
Ram: 768 DDR
2 Enermaxlüfter
120GB Western Digital


----------



## Zombiesturm (5. Januar 2004)

GFX 5,631
CPU 7465

40,719


----------



## Yellowrat (6. Januar 2004)

nochmal ich , diesmal übertaktet:

Gesamtscore: 42215


----------



## Burgundy (6. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 05.01.04 um 01:23 schrieb TRS_The_King:[/l]
> Ich glaube schon an sein Ergebnis: Habe eine G4 TI 4200 und habe 2958 und habe diese nicht übertaktet!!!!!
> 
> GFX 2958 G4 Ti 4200 64MB von MSI
> ...



Hy,es sollten wenn schon alle unter den gleichen Bedingungen Testen !!
Das wäre 1024x768x32 AA:off Aniso:4x Details Very High
Denn ich glaube manche GF 4 Ti 4200 Besitzer haben das nicht so getestet.


----------



## nemesisaut (7. Januar 2004)

*so ich dann mal*

score:  51972    

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1482106593

mal sehn was noch geht 

thomas


----------



## Bart1983 (9. Januar 2004)

Für Systemdetails siehe Signatur.
Test: 1024x768; no AA; 4xAF

Rechner#1: 
Grafik: 5030
CPU: 6400
Gesamt: 36100

Rechner#2:
Grafik: 2280
CPU: 2830
Gesamt: 16200

Übrigens finde ich das komisch, dass mein Xp2700+ genauso schnell sein soll wie ein xp3000+.


----------



## modrio (11. Januar 2004)

MODRIO THE GAMEMASTER


GFX score:	2118
CPU score:	4648

AquaMark score:	17251

mit

pentium 4  1,8 ghz
geforce 4 ti 4200  64 mb
msi 845 ultra
512 mb ddr ram pc 400 kingram
win 98 se


----------



## MichaelM (12. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:26 schrieb Piccolo676:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.09.03 um 20:19 schrieb Basti333:[/l]
> ...



^
Ich nicht 

Siehe Signatur


----------



## Freshman (13. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Nach ein paar kleinen Umbauten komme ich jetzt, ohne zu ocen, auf folgendes Ergebnis:

AquaMark Score:  46876   
AquaMark CPU Score:  10087   
AquaMark GFX Score:  6108   
Average FramesPS:  46.877   
Average TrianglesPS:  14110 K   

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1549494188

have fun


----------



## critterman (13. Januar 2004)

Hi
Ich han insgesamt 8000Punkte
Gfx:800
Cpu:3000
Sys:
3000+(200*10,5)
Epox 8RDA+
Geforce 4Ti 4200 64MB


----------



## ribald (19. Januar 2004)

Hehehe meine Punktzahl ist gar ned schlecht  

General: 
Name: Benchmark 2004-01-09 13-35-42 

Processor: 
Vendor: AuthenticAMD 
Name: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ 
SpeedMHz: 2200 

Graphics: 
Description: RADEON 9800 PRO 
Vendor: 4098 
Device: 20040 
CoreClock: 440 
MemoryClock: 380 

Run0: 
DisplayWidth: 1024 
DisplayHeight: 768 
DisplayDepth: 32 
AntialiasingMode: 0 
AntialiasingQuality: 0 
AnisotropicFiltering: 4 
DetailLevel: 4 
AvgFPS: 45.681854 
MinFPS: 12.623972 
MaxFPS: 132.000015 
AvgFPSRender: 64.203529 
AvgFPSSimulation: 158.262436 
AvgTrianglesPerSecond: 13751706 
MinTrianglesPerSecond: 2061924 
MaxTrianglesPerSecond: 34338878 
AquamarkScoreRender: 6420 
AquamarkScoreSimulation: 7913 


AquamarkScore: 45681 
^^^^^^


----------



## MichaelM (20. Januar 2004)

So also ich habe Null Übertaktet und komme auf folgendes Ergebnis:

CPU: 9856
GFX:4872

Aquamark Score:39072

Bewegt sich das im Rahmen des möglichen oder hat jemand ne Idee wie man da noch ein bischen was herauskitzeln könnte ?
Mir kommt es dabei mehr auf die CPU Leistung an als auf die Grafikleistung !!!

Ich habe den Eindruck das das System nicht am max. Limit ist ?


----------



## melfice17 (20. Januar 2004)

Jetzt ich:

Gesamtscore: 37.564!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mein neues Sys: 2500+(barton), Aopen FX 5900XT, 2 x 256 MB DDR 333 von Corsair, a7n8x del.

gruß melfice17


----------



## Dius31 (20. Januar 2004)

sodele,
amd 2600+ @ 2300mhz  200mhz*11,5
NV5900ultra 256mb@bios mod 5950ultra 256mb 500mhz/1000mhz
vor dem graka mod 43100points @ danach 48900points
also, 5800points mehr für 5min mod-arbeit !! goil


----------



## Webinvader (21. Januar 2004)

*Aquamark Score: 33.155 * 

33,16 FPS

Sys:  AMD Thunderbird 1,6 GHz, 768 MB SD-RAM PC133, AOpen FX 5900 XT 
(weitere Info's siehe Sig  )


----------



## Shupatino (28. Januar 2004)

Benchmark 2004-01-28 13-06-11

Processor:
Vendor	AuthenticAMD
Name	AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+
Speed (MHz)	2171
Type	0.6.8.1
Flags	0xC1C3FBFF
Processors	1
Intel HyperThreading	n/a
Memory (OS)	536334336	511 MB

Graphics hardware:
Description	NVIDIA GeForce FX 5950 Ultra
Vendor	4318	NVIDIA
Device	819	
SubSys	167973040
Revision	161
Core clock (MHz)	501
Memory clock (MHz)	1002
Driver	nv4_disp.dll
Version	6.14.10.5216
Video Memory	268435456	256 MB
Texture Memory	514850816	491 MB

Operating system:
Version	Microsoft Windows XP 
Build	Service Pack 1 2600


Benchmark results:
Pass	AvgFPS	MinFPS	MaxFPS	AvgFPS GFX	AvgFPS CPU	AvgTrianglesPerSecond	MinTrianglesPerSecond	MaxTrianglesPerSecond	AvgPixelPerSecond		DisplayWidth	DisplayHeight	DisplayDepth	AntialiasingMode	AntialiasingQuality	AnisotropicFiltering	DetailLevel
1	42.1169	16.1905	100.0000	62.7253	128.1415	12678549	2036851	29142989	n/a		1024	768	32	0	1	4	5


GFX score:	6273
CPU score:	6408

AquaMark score:	42116


Ist das ergebniss gut ?


----------



## houserei (28. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:30 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> 
> AquaMark score:	42116
> 
> ...



Unfähig zu vergleichen oder wie? 

41039


----------



## Shupatino (28. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:34 schrieb houserei:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.01.04 um 13:30 schrieb Shupatino:[/l]
> ...



welches system hast du ?


----------



## savas35a (30. Januar 2004)

Hi,
hab da mal ne frage!!
Habe bei aquamark insgesamt nur um die 11000 punkte hinbekommen!!
Warum ist das so???
Hab ich vielleicht etwas falsch eingestellt???
Mein system:

Asus p4p800
P4 2,8ghz 800fsb und ht
1gb ram 333mhz
G-force 5600 ultra


----------



## danysahne333 (31. Januar 2004)

> [l]am 30.01.04 um 19:07 schrieb savas35a:[/l]
> Hi,
> hab da mal ne frage!!
> Habe bei aquamark insgesamt nur um die 11000 punkte hinbekommen!!
> ...



hast du fsaa aus? vsync aus? im treiber auf leistung gestellt?


----------



## FreshPrince2003 (2. Februar 2004)

Naja nur 34216 muss mir wohl eine neue "Infrastruktur" besorgen 
Aber eine 5900 XT ist schneller als eine 9700 Pro hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Bart1983 (7. Februar 2004)

Rechner#1: ~38.200 (~6400 cpu, ~5400 grafik)
Rechner#2: 16300 ^^


----------



## danysahne333 (10. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 04.01.04 um 22:00 schrieb Burgundy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 04.01.04 um 18:01 schrieb danysahne333:[/l]
> ...




das geforce 4 gergebniss wird nur erreicht wenn man im treiber (z.b. 53.03) Af auf "aus" setz,so das im benchmark trotz vorgaben nich anisotrop gefiltert wird. so errreicht die karte mehr punkte. also hab so mit meiner karte 3464 punkte geschafft.

gesamt (ohne AF!) 28582
gfx:3464 (298/594mhz)
cpu:8313


----------



## Guuge (10. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich mir eure Werte so ansehe, bin ich froh, dass ich ein wenig mehr in meinen PC investiert habe 

Mein Aquamark Score:
43019


mein System guckst du Signatur

PS. es ist nichts OC!


----------



## houserei (10. Februar 2004)

51952 allerdings OC`d... Jetzt erstmal neuen Prozzie kaufen gehen


----------



## zectOr (10. Februar 2004)

32337Scores

2600+ @ 2083mhz
9800Pro 128mb von Sapphire
768mb Ram CL 2.5 Samsung
GA-7VAXFS KT 400
80GB 5400U/min 2mb cache


----------



## danysahne333 (10. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 10.02.04 um 13:14 schrieb houserei:[/l]
> 51952 allerdings OC`d... Jetzt erstmal neuen Prozzie kaufen gehen



wie wärs wenn du mal deine confi postest,sonst glaben wir nix.


----------



## _sebastian_ (10. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 10.02.04 um 11:38 schrieb Guuge:[/l]
> Wenn ich mir eure Werte so ansehe, bin ich froh, dass ich ein wenig mehr in meinen PC investiert habe
> 
> Mein Aquamark Score:
> 43019


Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mehr investiert habe anfang september 

Mein Score: 44684 

Ahjo System:
Pentium 4 3.2 GHz 800MHz
ASUS P4C800E-Deluxe
2 x 512 MB PC400 Dualchannel DDR Corsair


----------



## SniperViper (11. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 10.02.04 um 14:13 schrieb zectOr:[/l]
> 32337Scores
> 
> 2600+ @ 2083mhz
> ...





Ha ich hab 33313 Punkte, 7400 CPU und 4700 GFX


----------



## houserei (11. Februar 2004)

> [l]am 10.02.04 um 19:31 schrieb danysahne333:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 10.02.04 um 13:14 schrieb houserei:[/l]
> ...



Brauchst Du auch nicht, oder schonmal Jesus getroffen?


----------



## Erdingerweissbierman (17. Februar 2004)

Ich habe exakt 37.000 Punkte

Mein System:
msi k7n2 Delta L Mainboard (nforce2)
Athlon XP 2500+
Radeon 9800 pro
1024 Mb Ram (Dual Channel)

Das Ergebnis dürfte eigentlich ziemlich ok sein, denk ich mal.


----------



## AeolusBom (21. Februar 2004)

31.719 Punkte

Sys s. Sig


----------



## Waldecker61 (4. März 2004)

Habe bei meiner alten Graka ASUS FX5600 128MB auch nur einen Gesamtwert von "19365" erreicht ,habe dann umgerüstet auf eine ATI 9600XT 128MB und die lag beim ersten Bench bei einem Gesamtwert von "24834" mit Antialessing 6x und 4x AnisotropischerFilterung man kann also sagen die 9600XT ist ca. 20 -30% schneller als eine GF FX5600 bei gleicher Qualitäts einstellung.Wenn ich die Einstellungen nur auf Performance lege habe ich einen Gesamtwert von "31496" 

Mein System:
Pentium4 2,6Ghz HyperThreading
Gigabyte Board mit Intel 865PE-Chipsatz (Sockel47
1024MB DDRAM (PC400)
Sapphire Atlantis 9600XT 128 MB-SDRam
Windows XP Pro (SP1)



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme leider nur auf folgende Ergebnisse:
> 
> GFX: 2091
> CPU: 4637
> ...


----------



## Max46 (4. März 2004)

GFX: 4.827
CPU: 5.887

34.154

2400+ (266)
K7N2 L
512 DDR-RAM(266)
Radeon 9700 Pro
Audigy Player


----------



## Freezer65 (5. März 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben



Sowas, wie der AM3 zeigt mir nur alzudeutlich, wo die Entwicklung hingeht! ich hab den Bench mit meinem alten 1,4 GHZ c athlon laufen lassen und kam auf ca. 17,25 fps mit ner MSI MS 8871 (Ti 4400  ) nachdem ich mir nen T - bred B 2700+ gegönnt habe, mit pc 400 cl2.0 speicher waren es 17,50  frames.... Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen....

- mfg Freezer -


----------



## aTiFreak (5. März 2004)

AquamarkScore:  	 41139


----------



## Erdingerweissbierman (6. März 2004)

Sodala, hab jetzt etwas übertaktet   

--> msi k7n2 delta-L Mainboard
--> amd athlon xp 2500+ @ 3200+ (200 * 11 = 2,2 Ghz)
--> 2 * 512 Mb Ram Infineon, PC2700 (ebenfalls auf 200 mhz getaktet)
--> Radeon 9800 pro (non oc)

--> 41000 Punkte


----------



## schrez (8. März 2004)

Servus

GFX     =     1716
CPU    =     9001
_____________
Ges.          15685


_________________________________________________________
Mein Rechner:

Intel P4 3.06 FSB 533
Abit IC-7
2 x 256 MB Samsung PC 400 CL3 @ 2-2-2-5 167 Mhz Dual Channel
20 GB Festplatte
40 GB Festplatte
Radeon 9000 Pro 128 MB @ 325/267


----------



## ddennis (8. März 2004)

Meine Score ist:17210

System:
AMD Athlon 2400+
AsRock K7VT2
512DDR Ram CL2 266MHZ
Geforce4 Ti4400 128MB


----------



## mastermaisi777 (18. März 2004)

hallo

gfx: übertaktet : 3004  unübertaktet : 2700
cpu : 5700


----------



## AsciFan (20. März 2004)

AquaMark Score: 38229 (CPU: 7601, GFX: 5106) 


http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1753088698

eckdaten :

xp2500+@2300mhz
1024MB PC400
R9500pro @392/303

Sys: http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?user=Bluescreen2004

MFG


----------



## Rhynestone (20. März 2004)

hatte beim testen mal ca 47000 punkte erreicht.



2500xp@3000xp
1024mb pc400 corsair 2326
ga7n400p2
leadtek 5900xt -490-900
wakü


----------



## Llab (23. März 2004)

44441 Punkte

System:
Athlon 64 3200+
1024mb Corsair 
radeon 9800xt


----------



## danysahne333 (26. März 2004)

Rhynestone am 20.03.2004 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte beim testen mal ca 47000 punkte erreicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*lol* vergiss es! dein wert stimmt niemals!

[update] AquamarkScoreRender:           5900  
                AquamarkScoreSimulation:     8304  
                AquamarkScore:                         42691


----------



## Fladda (29. März 2004)

GFX:6100            Insgesamt:44327
CPU: 8100     
Mein system:9800pro@414/369, Athlon xp 2500+@2170Mhz,512Ram


----------



## danysahne333 (29. März 2004)

[update] 

AquamarkScoreRender:       6152  
AquamarkScoreSimulation:  8397  
AquamarkScore:                 44791


----------



## kohla (30. März 2004)

47764       gfx 6804 cpu 8109

amd 3000 barton @ 2.5ghz   fsb 200 asus a7n8 deluxe

radeon 9800 pro 128mb  450/720mhz


----------



## Shadoww (25. April 2004)

CPU: 10280,

GFX: 3690

=AquaMark Score: 31279

Liegt wohl an der Grafikkarte !  

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1553082389


----------



## jetill (25. April 2004)

Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x,


GFX : 6.783
CPU: 10.154
__________
51.012


----------



## Shadoww (25. April 2004)

Jetill ich dachte du haste ne Kompressorkühlung ??


----------



## jetill (25. April 2004)

Shadoww am 25.04.2004 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetill ich dachte du haste ne Kompressorkühlung ??




Ja ,hab ich aber verkauft weil ich ein neues Auto brauchte!
Bei ebay verkauft!
Neuer PC ist aber günstiger gewesen und fast genau so schnell!


----------



## iam-cool (25. April 2004)

jetill am 25.04.2004 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadoww am 25.04.2004 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GFX 4.449
CPU 6.848
Gesamt 33.576

Mein System:
Amd 2500+ @ 2090Mhz 166 FSB
Kingston 2x 256 MB cl 6-3-3-2,5 scheiss RAM! (Dualchannel  betrieb)
Herkules Radeon 9500Pro @325core/297 speicher
Win 2K pro SP4
A7N8X-Deluxe rev.2 bios 1006 (400 ultra)


----------



## jetill (26. April 2004)

jetill am 25.04.2004 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x,
> 
> 
> GFX : 6.783
> ...




Neues System(aufgerüstet)
hab ich von meim Freund(Prozessor-Tausch)
gutes Geschäft oder?


----------



## item (27. April 2004)

Benchmark 2004-04-25 02-16-42

Processor:
Vendor	AuthenticAMD
Name	AMD Athlon(tm) XP
Speed (MHz)	2338
Type	0.6.8.1
Flags	0xC1C3FBFF
Processors	1
Intel HyperThreading	n/a
Memory (OS)	536330240	511 MB

Graphics hardware:
Description	RADEON 9800 SE SERIES @ 9800 (http://www.ocfaq.com/softmod) - Secondary
Vendor	4098	ATI
Device	16744	
SubSys	200706
Revision	0
Core clock (MHz)	378
Memory clock (MHz)	365
Driver	ati2dvag.dll
Version	6.14.10.6404
Video Memory	134217728	128 MB
Texture Memory	248512512	237 MB

Operating system:
Version	Microsoft Windows XP 
Build	2600


Benchmark results:
Pass	AvgFPS	MinFPS	MaxFPS	AvgFPS GFX	AvgFPS CPU	AvgTrianglesPerSecond	MinTrianglesPerSecond	MaxTrianglesPerSecond	AvgPixelPerSecond		DisplayWidth	DisplayHeight	DisplayDepth	AntialiasingMode	AntialiasingQuality	AnisotropicFiltering	DetailLevel
1	36.5321	9.0000	108.0000	49.8271	136.8364	10997351	1321272	29513220	n/a		1024	768	32	0	1	4	5


GFX score:	4983
CPU score:	6842

AquaMark score:	36532


..von wegen nur 128-bit (9800 SE), geht doch!!


----------



## godbenyo (8. Mai 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben


36426p
Zu wenig für das system, oder ist die graka einfach nur sch****????!!!


----------



## iam-cool (9. Mai 2004)

Hab noch ein bischen optimiert.

Mein System:
AMD XP Barton 2500@ 2153 MHZ
2x 256 MB 333 Kingston ddr 1x 512MB 266 Infinion @ 172 FSB 5-3-3-2,5
Herkulen 9500 Pro @ 330/297
A7N8X-Deluxe rev.2
Win 2k SP4



Aquamark 4560 GFX
7080 CPU
35030 Gesamt


----------



## ReThron (9. Mai 2004)

GFX-Punkte: 4`869
CPU-Punkte: 9`942
TOT-Punkte: 39`122

Pics gibts per E-Mail

Grüsse
ReThron


----------



## Quintus (13. Mai 2004)

Ich weiss nur noch die Gesamtpunktzahl.
Das waren 15386 Punkte,ist das für mein System gut?
Ist das nicht ne bisschen wenig,ich meine ne TI ist ja nun auch nich soooo viel langsamer als ne FX 5700 oder 9500 Pro(?)


----------



## danysahne333 (14. Mai 2004)

Quintus am 13.05.2004 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nur noch die Gesamtpunktzahl.
> Das waren 15386 Punkte,ist das für mein System gut?
> Ist das nicht ne bisschen wenig,ich meine ne TI ist ja nun auch nich soooo viel langsamer als ne FX 5700 oder 9500 Pro(?)



das problem bei dir ist die grafikkarte, die unter AF etwas schwach ist.
sonst ist deine punktzahl für dein system ok.


----------



## Quintus (14. Mai 2004)

Kann man das AF nicht abschlaten?


----------



## Supra (25. Mai 2004)

Graka:  5955  
cpu :  8327  
gesamt :  43670  

athlon xp-m auf 2600 mhz
radeon 9700pro auf gpu 400 und ram 338 mhz


----------



## Hellscreamer (26. Mai 2004)

GFX: 5145
CPU: 7205
Gesamt: 37766

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ @ 3200+ 
1x 45GB IBM
1x 60GB WD
1x 40GB WD
2x 40GB Seagate
MSI K7N2 Delta ILSR nForce 2 
MSI FX 5700U TD128 
512 MB DDR Corsair XMS


----------



## danysahne333 (26. Mai 2004)

Quintus am 14.05.2004 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das AF nicht abschlaten?



klar kann man aber dann würde das nicht mehr dem benchmark entsprechen. denn bei aquamark 3 wird mit 4x AF gebencht.


----------



## iam-cool (26. Mai 2004)

danysahne333 am 26.05.2004 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Quintus am 14.05.2004 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gpu  5925
CPU 7386
Gesamt  42381

System siehe sig


----------



## Blackbird666 (28. Mai 2004)

Gpu  8532
CPU 9739
Gesamt  59339

System siehe Sig


----------



## jetill (28. Mai 2004)

Blackbird666 am 28.05.2004 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Gpu  8532
> CPU 9739
> Gesamt  59339
> 
> System siehe Sig




Schafft man sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
viele Punkte mit der X800?
Wenn ja kauf uch mir die morgen.


----------



## Blackbird666 (28. Mai 2004)

Ja die schafft man damit, das ganze sogar ohne jegliche Übertaktung.   Das Ding ist schon super, selbst wenn es nichtmal die X800 XT ist.


----------



## Antagonist (28. Mai 2004)

jetill am 28.05.2004 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackbird666 am 28.05.2004 00:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denk du hast schon eine? (Signaturlink)


----------



## jetill (28. Mai 2004)

Antagonist am 28.05.2004 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> jetill am 28.05.2004 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aha ,in der pcgameshardware stand so viel gutes drüber,da hab ich mir die heute gekauft(Bestellt,bei norsk it),der tread war von gestern!
Hab also bald super karte!


----------



## jetill (28. Mai 2004)

Blackbird666 am 28.05.2004 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Gpu  8532
> CPU 9739
> Gesamt  59339
> 
> System siehe Sig




Wie laut ist denn die HIS?
Wenn die in paar tagen kommt dann poste ich weiter!


----------



## Blackbird666 (6. Juni 2004)

Die HIS ist ziemlich leise, bleibt aber dennoch sehr kühl. Die Karte ist ein echtes Overclocking Wunder. Ohne jegliche Zusatzkühlung meistert sie über 550 MHz GPU und 1150 MHz RAM.
Habe sie erstmal bei 520 MHz / 1100 MHz laufen lassen und komme bei Aquamark auf folgende Punkte: (CPU @ 2310 MHz)

GPU: 9402
CPU: 10265
Gesamt: 64494 Punkte


----------



## godbenyo (9. Juni 2004)

Blackbird666 am 06.06.2004 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die HIS ist ziemlich leise, bleibt aber dennoch sehr kühl. Die Karte ist ein echtes Overclocking Wunder. Ohne jegliche Zusatzkühlung meistert sie über 550 MHz GPU und 1150 MHz RAM.
> Habe sie erstmal bei 520 MHz / 1100 MHz laufen lassen und komme bei Aquamark auf folgende Punkte: (CPU @ 2310 MHz)
> 
> GPU: 9402
> ...



wie krass ist das denn?!?!?!?  
ich glaube ich spritz ab...
das ist mal ein benchmark, der mich echt begeistert...
mit meinem schaffe ich dagegen nur 37500 p,


----------



## pervert (9. Juni 2004)

brauche mal eure hilfe..das kannt nicht stimmen habe nur ca16000 punkte..GFX nur ca2000         

das geht nicht  

mein system

2600amd barton
1 gb ram
9800 pro
win xp prof


----------



## kohla (16. Juni 2004)

pervert am 09.06.2004 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> brauche mal eure hilfe..das kannt nicht stimmen habe nur ca16000 punkte..GFX nur ca2000
> 
> das geht nicht
> 
> ...



hast AA und AF im treiber menue aus´geschaltet? ansonsten wäre ein niedrieger wert normal


----------



## x-zet0r (16. Juni 2004)

Meine Score:
gfx: 6114
cpu: 8707
gesamt: 45259

System:
CPU: Athlon 64 3200+
RAM: 1GB Corsair cl 2
GFX: Asus Ati Radeon 9800XT 256MB
Ati Catalyst 4.5

Ist diese Score für das System gerechtfertigt? Mir wurde gesagt, dass man noch viel mehr herausholen kann. Stimmt das?


----------



## T-Jah (25. Juni 2004)

AquaMark Score: *32751*
CPU: 8576
GFX: 4047
FPS:  32.75
TPS:  9859 K   

CPU:  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+  
CR: 2000 MHz  
SRAM:  1024 MB  
OS:  Microsoft Windows XP  
GFX:  RADEON 9800 PRO  CM: 378 / 338 MHz  VRAM:  128 MB  
DRIVER:  6.14.10.6436  
RES:  1024x768 x 32bit  AA: Off  AF:  4x  DETAILS:  Very High


----------



## Yellowrat (26. Juni 2004)

So, nachdem ich gestern meinen VGA silencer draufgehaun hab ,ich hab mal richtig den turbo reingehauen bei meiner 9800 (von 329/298 auf 421/350, OHNE GRAFIKFEHLER)

GFX: 6030
CPU:8949
------------------
Gesamt: 45095


----------



## madaair (26. Juni 2004)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iam-cool (26. Juni 2004)

Hab den FSB auf 210 gebracht und jetzt:


GPU  6220
CPU  8046
44025



Yea endlich die 45K geschaft  


GPU  6320
CPU  8059
Gesamt 45081


----------



## MIP (4. Juli 2004)

GPU 4377
CPU 3689
Gesamt 27471

Intel P4E 3 ,0E GHz 800 MHz Prescott
GeForce FX 5900XT (Treiber 6.14.10.5664)
1024 MB DDR Infineon PC3200/400 CL3
WinXP SP1

Nix getuned oder übertakted

Irgendwie scheint mir mein Wert sehr niedrig zu sein, wenn man die anderen hier sieht.


----------



## iam-cool (8. Juli 2004)

> Nix getuned oder übertakted
> 
> Irgendwie scheint mir mein Wert sehr niedrig zu sein, wenn man die anderen hier sieht.




Du sagst es ja selbst " nix getunt oder übertaktet"......generell lässt sich cirka 30%
oder merh Leiszung durch übertakten aus der Hardware holen ohne stabilität einzubüssen    Aber du mus schon extrem viel vermurkst haben an einstellungen um mit nem P4E 3Ghz auf 3K zu kommen  



GPU   6460
CPU   8745
47484  


50K ich komme



> Meine Score:
> gfx: 6114
> cpu: 8707
> gesamt: 45259
> ...




Cool ich hab mehr CPU points als ein A64 3200+


----------



## MIP (8. Juli 2004)

iam-cool am 08.07.2004 03:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Du sagst es ja selbst " nix getunt oder übertaktet"......generell lässt sich cirka 30%
> oder merh Leiszung durch übertakten aus der Hardware holen ohne stabilität einzubüssen    Aber du mus schon extrem viel vermurkst haben an einstellungen um mit nem P4E 3Ghz auf 3K zu kommen
> 
> Cool ich hab mehr CPU points als ein A64 3200+



Hm, wo fang ich da an zu suchen?

Eigendlich habe ich nur den neuen Rechner gekauft (Einzelkomponenten) und dann Win XP Pro (CD inkl. SP1) installiert sowie den neuesten Treiber von Nvidia. Mein Mainboard ist ein MSI 865PE Neo2-P, RAM Infineon PC3200/400 CL3. Die Einstellungen (soweit ich die jetzt noch weis): HyperThreadin an, L1 & L2 Cache an, AGP Size: 128MB, DRAM Timing 3,3,3,3 (Auto Einstellung), Performance Mode: Normal, D.O.T. Range Aus, Spread Spectrum an, CPU Bus 200 MHz, AGP Clock 66.66/33.33, DRAM Freq: Auto

Im Gerätemanager steht noch ein SM-BUS-Controller als unbekanntes Gerät


----------



## iam-cool (9. Juli 2004)

MIP am 08.07.2004 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 08.07.2004 03:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Geh ins bios und load bios default setings, dann stell alles neu ein

2. Deinstalliere Mainboard und Graka Treiber, dann neustarten Windows standard treiber installieren, nochmal neustarten und die richtigen aktuellen Treiber für Mainboard und Graka installieren.


Dein Rechner solte auf 7500-9000 Punkte bei GPU kommen, du hast aber nur
3600, das ist weniger als ein Athlon XP 2100 mit 133 FSB bekommen würde.................


Edit: Check mal die CPU Temperatur, der P4 Taktet sich bei überhitzung automatisch runter was die miese punktzahl erklären könnte.



Spread Spectrum unbedingt deaktivieren, das führt zu stabilitätts Problemen..........



> Im Gerätemanager steht noch ein SM-BUS-Controller als unbekanntes Gerät




lol.....................Genau der dient zum comunikation zwischen CPU und dem rest des Systems, es wundert mich sogar das du so auf 3k kommst...  



Also geh in den Gerätemanager, dann auf SM-Bus und dann neuen treiber installieren, dann da hin wo der mainboard Treiber installiert ist undd auf OK drücken. Dann solte Windoofs den Treiber finden und installieren.


----------



## iam-cool (9. Juli 2004)

T-Jah am 25.06.2004 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> AquaMark Score: *32751*
> CPU: 8576
> GFX: 4047
> FPS:  32.75
> ...



Leute was macht ihr alle mit eurer Hardware?????? Tausende euros für Hardware aber nicht in der lage die dann zu configurieren so das Leistungsgewin
= 0 rauskommt......... Die CPU Punkte sind ja in ordnung aber ich hatte mit
na 9500Pro 4500GFX und du kommst mit na 9800pro auf 4000...........Ne
9800pro kommt ungefäht auf 5600 nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juli 2004)

MIP am 08.07.2004 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 08.07.2004 03:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Setze den CL mal auf 2-2-2-5 (sollte der Infineon mitmachen)

Meine Werte&System:
http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=548347311

Da ist aber nen kleiner Fehler, da steht R9800 Pro, ich hab aber nur eine R9800 *non*-Pro, wird komischerweise bei jeder SW so erkannt. Egal, solange sie nicht *zu* langsam ist.


----------



## GEEK (15. Juli 2004)

Aquamark3 Score Measurement:
1024x768x32 No FSAA, 4x Anisotropy, Max. Details

GFX:  5451
CPU:  7069
-----------------------
Score:  39261

System siehe Sig.
(no oc)


----------



## Tesafilm (16. Juli 2004)

System:

P IV Prescott 2.8GHz
COAST 512 DDR-RAM @ 333Mhz
ATI Radeon 9500 non-pro 128 DDR-RAM
ASUS P4P800 SE
120 GB Hitachi @ 8MB Cache : 7200 U/Min
Enermax 353 Watt Netzteil
Titan CPU Kühler @ 4000 U/Min

1024*768 32 Bit , AA: Off, Ansio: 4x, Details: V. High

GFX: 2,604
CPU: 5,119
20,763 Punkte

Ist das für das System ok?

Beim 3DMark habe ich nur 26xx Punkte


----------



## MrDeephouse (16. Juli 2004)

Tesafilm am 16.07.2004 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> System:
> Beim 3DMark habe ich nur 26xx Punkte



mit ner neuen GraKa würdest du bestimmt richtig  abgehen! Denke ich mal! 
Komme mit dem Gleichen Sys nur 9800 Pro auf um die 5600. Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht die perfor ner 9500.


----------



## Iceman (16. Juli 2004)

Mal nen neues Ergebnis von mir:

GFX Score: 7557
CPU Score: 6789
Gesamt: 48550
http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1555013599

Das System dazu:
P4 2,53 GHz @ 2,7 GHz (142 MHz FSB)
Asus P4PE
1024 MB Ram
PNY GeForce 6800 GT @ 400/1100 (FW 61.71)
Windows XP mit SP1


----------



## Schwein (17. Juli 2004)

Hier mein Score:

GFX: 5670
CPU: 8123
-----------------
Gesamt: 42015

Bei dem System:

CPU: AMD 64 3200+ @ 2154MHz (trau mich nicht mehr)
GFX: Sapphire 9800 Pro
Ram: 512 MB DDR 400 G.E.I.L. Ultra (noch; bald 1 GB)
Win XP Pro

Noch ne Frage: Wie weit kann ich den CPU hoch kriegen bei nem Zalman CNPS7000-CU? Würde mir ein Graka Lüfter was bringen, gegenüber dem normalen mitgelieferten?


----------



## iam-cool (17. Juli 2004)

Schwein am 17.07.2004 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Score:
> 
> GFX: 5670
> CPU: 8123
> ...




Wenn du ne Sapphire mit dem neueren eckigen lüfter hast solte die bis weit über XT takt ohne probs gehn.
Lad dir mal cristalcpuid runter damit kannst du den A64 auch über den Multi OCen.


----------



## speedy11 (18. Juli 2004)

iam-cool am 17.07.2004 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwein am 17.07.2004 08:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CoolPC (20. Juli 2004)

Meine Scores:

Aquamark: 46,355 Points gesamt
GFX 6426
CPU 8408

mein System siehe Signatur!!!
 

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob´s hier jemanden gibt, der einen Athlon XP-M 2600+ hat in Kombi mit einer ATI X800Pro.

Würde gerne wissen, wieviel mir eine soche Graka bringen würde.


----------



## derJoker (20. Juli 2004)

....dann will ich  auch mal  

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1085328978

AquaMark Score:  82917   

...hab meine GT mit WaKü mal auf 455/1200 geprügelt,
CPU ist nen EE mit Vapo EX

mfg

Jetzt läuft Win Solitär auch wieder vernünftig  

mfg


----------



## speedy11 (20. Juli 2004)

derJoker am 20.07.2004 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ....dann will ich  auch mal
> 
> http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1085328978
> 
> ...



so viel punkte hätte ich auch gerne *gg*

verkaufst du mir dein VaporEx und deine wakü?


----------



## Greatboy (20. Juli 2004)

NA Leute ,
was sagt ihr dazu ???  Gesamt Score 8000 

AMD 2400+  
Geforce FX 5200 @ 250/500
512 DDR-333


----------



## derJoker (20. Juli 2004)

speedy11 am 20.07.2004 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> derJoker am 20.07.2004 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...was zahlste   , dann musste den EE aber auch nehmen


----------



## speedy11 (21. Juli 2004)

derJoker am 20.07.2004 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> speedy11 am 20.07.2004 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



würdest du ihn gegen einen p4 3.0ghz @ 3.2ghz inkl stock cooler tauschen?


----------



## derJoker (22. Juli 2004)

speedy11 am 21.07.2004 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> derJoker am 20.07.2004 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei dem Geschäft musst Du aber noch was drauflegen....
Haste ne Freundin  

Nee - lass mal . 2PCs und eine Frau sind besser als 2 Frauen mit nur einem
PC (duck und wegrenn)

mfg

PS: Mit der Kiste auf 5900U hatte ich ~62.5K


----------



## Peppschmier (23. Juli 2004)

MIP am 04.07.2004 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> GPU 4377
> CPU 3689
> Gesamt 27471
> 
> ...




Hi
Mein P4(Prescott) 3GHz schaufelt 8871 CPU Points !!
TIP
Check mal im BIOS ob L1/L2 Cache Enabled ist.

MfG
Peppschmier


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Juli 2004)

GFX: 5.421
CPU: 6734
Gesamt: Vergessen aufzuschreiben. 

Triangl/sec: 11.637.000 
FPS/sec: 38.66

AthlonXP T-Bred @ 2700+ (2166Mhz bei166 Mhz FSB)
1024 MByte (166Mhz)
Radeon9800 Pro von Sapphire, nix OC (380 Mhz GPU, weiss der Henker Mhz RAM) , Catalysator (oder so) 4.4

Ist das okay für eine Radeon9800 Pro? Kann man daraus Rückschlüsse ziehen, ob das Teil ein 256-bit Speicherinterface hat und kein 128-bittiges?


----------



## commXander (24. Juli 2004)

GfX   : 3849    (GF 4 TI 4600 @ 325/710)
Cpu :  9337    ( Athlon64 3200+)

gesamt : 31.920


ich liebe meine 4600 ^^


----------



## Tetsuo78 (24. Juli 2004)

Insgesamt: 22.442 Punkte

Athlon 2500+ Barton
512 MB RAM Infineon
Radeon 9600 Pro

Mir reichts erstmal, nochmehr Geld für Hardware geb ich nich aus. Hauptsache es ruckelt nicht - 8xFSAA und 8xAnisotrope Filterung  is schickimicki. 
Wer die Augen zusammenkneift spart bis zu 250 € auf einen Schlag.


----------



## martinius (31. Juli 2004)

Geforce 6800
Athlon XP 2800+(Barton)
1024 MBRAM

44.605 Points insgesamt


----------



## iam-cool (1. August 2004)

XP-M  @  2600Mhz
9800Pro@  460/390


50278    


Endlich die 50K geknackt  



Bald kommt ne X800Pro und dann werden die 70K geknackt


----------



## Danjo (1. August 2004)

System:

AMD Athlon Xp 2600+ (no OV)
Leadtek winfast A250 TD Geforce 4 Ti 4400 (No OV) Forceware 61.77
MSI KT 4 Ultra Neueste Bios Version
1024 MB DDR RAM Kingson K 333 MHz PC 2700 Cl 2,5 (No OV)
80GB Western Digital 7200 upm 8 MB Puffer

1024x768 x32
Ansio: 4x
AA: off
Details: Very high

GFX: 2,088
CPU: 5,762

Gesamt: 17,692

#1: 26,03 fps
#2: 11,36 fps
#3: 20,15 fps
#4: 10,01 fps
#5: 21,41 fps
#6: 23,08 fps
#7: 25,83 fps
#8: 19,35 fps
#9: 13,19 fps


----------



## Quintus (2. August 2004)

Ich hab mit meiner G4 27044.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere,aber ich teste nacher nochmal.


----------



## Alt-Spandau (3. August 2004)

Habe mit mein system: 
Asus A7n8X-E Deluxe
Barton 2500+-3200+
1024 MB Ram 333 Herz
Und meiner Geliebten 5900XT-5950 Ultra


Points:42116 Score


----------



## MichaelM (3. August 2004)

55387 Aqua Points

System in der Signatur, alles non OC !!!

Wen´s interessiert dort sind auch die Futuremark Ergebnisse


----------



## Cookiebrandt (9. August 2004)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber seitdem ich miene Festplatte formatiert habe, is aquamark ein bisschen verrückt    vorher hatte ich etwa 45.00pkt, jetzt habe ich nur noch 18.676!!!!! (system siehe unten)
gfx:2.259
cpu:5.375
aber er läuft wenigstens flüssig durch (18,68fps durchschnitt)...


----------



## Kesselflicker (9. August 2004)

Catalyst 4.7
Win  XP

Athlon XP Barton 2500+ @ 3400+ 
Abit NF7-S Rev. 2.0 
Sapphire 9800 pro 
2x Twinmos 256 MB  CL 2,5

GFX: 5646
CPU: 7793
Gesamt: 41464


----------



## Tesafilm (10. August 2004)

Tesafilm am 16.07.2004 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> System:
> 
> P IV Prescott 2.8GHz
> COAST 512 DDR-RAM @ 333Mhz
> ...



So habe CPU mal auf 2940Mhz getaktet 

Neuer CPU Wert: 6161


----------



## dalordxy (10. August 2004)

GFX score:	4266
CPU score:	5744

AquaMark score:	32443

Intel Pentium 4 2.6 GHZ 400 Fsb @ 2.7  GHZ 
1024 DDR PC 2700
Medion Radeon 9600 TX 297/275 @ 360/305


----------



## Tesafilm (10. August 2004)

dalordxy am 10.08.2004 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> GFX score:	4266
> CPU score:	5744
> 
> AquaMark score:	32443
> ...



*LÖSCHEN*


----------



## dalordxy (11. August 2004)

Tesafilm am 10.08.2004 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> dalordxy am 10.08.2004 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat,wieso ?


----------



## Zapzerap (13. August 2004)

GFX: 5499
CPU: 7854
unterm Strich: 40729

Nette Werte   

Grafik 9800pro
Cpu: p4 2.8ghz  800mhzFSB NW
Mobo: p4p800 SE


----------



## Tesafilm (13. August 2004)

Zapzerap am 13.08.2004 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> GFX: 5499
> CPU: 7854
> unterm Strich: 40729
> 
> ...




CPU auf 3,09 Ghz getaktet:
6329 CPU Pkt.


----------



## speedy11 (13. August 2004)

Tesafilm am 13.08.2004 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapzerap am 13.08.2004 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab mal bissel die X800Pro übertaktet.

sie lief mit 520mhz chip und 500mhz mem

gesamt 58400

CPU 10188
GPU 8187

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=2092915788


den maximaltakt der graka hab ich per Atitool herrausgefunden, und zwar auf chip 567mhz und speicher 555mhz

gebencht hab ich mit diesen werten aber noch nicht, hab ein wenig schiess


----------



## speedy11 (15. August 2004)

speedy11 am 13.08.2004 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Tesafilm am 13.08.2004 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so, bin nochmal ein wenig höher gegangen. CPU lief mit 3.3ghz und die X800Pro mit 525mhz Chip und 530mhz Speicher.

GFX: 8619
CPU: 10438
----------------
gesamt: 61001

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1354783864


----------



## Elfhelm (29. August 2004)

Tagchen,

GFX   8631
CPU  9755 ==> 59 860

Ergebnis mit dem Standart-Takt der Galaxy Glacier  6800 GT von 370/1000


Nachtrag:
bei 400/1100 sind es insg.  60991


cya


----------



## ay50katana (29. August 2004)

Elfhelm am 29.08.2004 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Tagchen,
> 
> GFX   8631
> CPU  9755 ==> 59 860
> ...



Hallo,

GPU: 3423
CPU: 5771

Gesamt: 26404

System: AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Barton @ 2800+ 2087,13 MHz
                512 MB Infineon DDR400 Ram 190 MHz DDR
                ungetaktete Albatron GeForce 5700 256 MB
                MoBo ASRock K7S8X Rev. 3.0 BIOS 2.5p


----------



## Suslik (30. August 2004)

Ohne irgendetwas zu übertackten: (Genaue Zahlen kenne ich nicht mehr)

CPU: ca. 9.600
GPU: ca. 9.800

Gesamt: 69.899

System:
CPU: P4 3.2 GHZ, 800 FSB
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-8KNXP Rev 2.0
Graka: Geforce 6800 Ultra
1 GB Kingston HyperX 3200 DDR-RAM


----------



## Infa (30. August 2004)

Ich hab nen:
AMD XP 2800+
MSI K7N2 Delta L ( nforce 2)
768 MB DDR Ram
Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro

GFX: 4.878
CPU: 6.367

Gesamt: 35.034

Ist die Score in Ordnung oder ehr zu schlecht für das Sys ?


----------



## raisk (31. August 2004)

Hi, hier meine Ergebnisse:
GFX: 5,181
CPU:8,318
Gesamt: *39,523*

System: P4 3,0GHZ
                Radeon 9800Pro
                512MB DDR SDRAM
Sind die Ergebnisse gut?
Ich denke schon.

MFG raisk


----------



## Infa (2. September 2004)

Neue Score:

AMD XP 2800+
MSI K7N2 Delta L ( nforce 2)
768 MB DDR Ram
Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro

GFX: 5.562
CPU: 6.314

Gesamt: 38.414


----------



## mj084 (2. September 2004)

Hier sind meine Werte:

CPU Score:  7403 
GFX Score:  6294  

AquaMark Score:  44173     
 :-o 

Beweis: http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=482633021


----------



## minusxzero (2. September 2004)

Weiß nich ob dat ausreichend is aber ick bins erstma zufrieden.
Also GFX 4785
         CPU 5390
  gesamt : 33070

denke aber das reicht fürs Erste morgen kommt ein neuer Prozi rein (3200+).Bis denne danne!  

 Prozi:2000+Amd noch auf 133FSB
Mobo:A7N8X-E-Deluxe
Grfk:Ati 9800pro (Sapphire)
Arbsp.:512DDR Infineon3rd
Festpl.Maxtor 80GB 8MB

Also an alle!Ma nen schöne Gruss an die Oma!!!!!!


----------



## minusxzero (3. September 2004)

YoYo dat!Mit dem 3200+ macht die Kiste glatt 7400 Punkte mehr.
CPU:7308
GFX:5634
Gesamt:40526

hab die Kiste angeschaltet und durchlaufen lassen war also relativ kühl.Denn ich hatte mittags schon ein Test gemacht da lag er um die 38700Pts.!

System:
CPU:3200+AMD 400FSB
MOBO:A7N8X-E-DELUXE
ATI9800pro(Sapphire)128MB 256bit                                            
Arbsp:512MB Infineon 3rd
Festpl:Maxtor 80GB 8MB 

SEEK AND DESTROY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesafilm (4. September 2004)

40694 Punkte

System: siehe Sig!

http://www.marianborsdorff.de/aquamark3.jpg


----------



## zepool (13. September 2004)

GFX   5,826
CPU  8,291
Ges. 43,111

PC siehe Sig.


----------



## kay2 (13. September 2004)

AquamarkScoreRender: 	5475 	
  	AquamarkScoreSimulation: 	7069 	
  	AquamarkScore: 	39266


wobei die graka ein wenig oced is


----------



## RockDennis (21. September 2004)

Habe ingesamt: 45.895 Punkte!!!

Die Radeon 9800 PRO hab ich auf 420/370 Mhz overclocked aber sonst nichts!
Mit dem neuesten Omega Treiber klappt es ganz gut und läuft nebenbei das System auch stabiler!


----------



## UltraSchmart (21. September 2004)

jderny am 16.09.2003 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hi !
> 
> Sys: AthlonXP 2700+@2250Mhz, 512MB Crossair, Sapphire9700 pro no oc, Asus A7n8x Deluxe  rev.1.4 Bios 1004, Win XP.
> 
> ...



Wie bitte?

Ein T-Bred bekommst du nicht auf 9618 Punkte!!! Jedenfalls nicht bei 2250MHz. Du hast dich geirrt. Wenn ich meinen 2500+ Barton auf 2300MHz(11*209MHz) takte, habe ich gerade mal 8329 Punkte. Jetzt wirst du sagen, dass es an der Graka liegt.
Habe aber ne 6800.   

Ok, zum Thema:
NF7-S, 2500+Barton@2303MHz (209x11), 1GB-DDR400RAM, Leadtek A400TDH(6800-Chip).
CPU: 8329
GFX : 7248
Gesamt:50408


----------



## Tenshi (21. September 2004)

100.000.000.000 Penispunkte


----------



## Garfunkel74 (24. September 2004)

Bei mir:

GFX  9.817
CPU 8.833
= 63.096

Athlon 64 3400+, 6800GT (410/1100)


----------



## Anti-Hero (26. September 2004)

Irgendwas stimmt bei mir nicht:   
CFX 5598  
CPU5692  
Gesamt:32528  

Mein System:
Athlon Xp3000+
gainward 5900xt ultra/1100xt
512mb ram( NoName)
AsRock K7S8X 

Kann das sein


----------



## speedy11 (26. September 2004)

Anti-Hero am 26.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas stimmt bei mir nicht:
> CFX 5598
> CPU5692
> Gesamt:32528
> ...



update:

p4 auf 3.4ghz (original 3ghz)
und Radeon X800Pro auf 530chip und 530 speicher

64600 Punkte

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1289097620


----------



## iam-cool (26. September 2004)

Update:


GFX      6435
CPU     8575
 49267


----------



## Anti-Hero (26. September 2004)

speedy11 am 26.09.2004 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Anti-Hero am 26.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Kann mir mal einer grichtig antworten!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herr-Sengele (26. September 2004)

Anti-Hero am 26.09.2004 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Anti-Hero am 26.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du so fragst, NEIN!
Fragst du normal,ja. Hättest du dir mal andere Ergebnisse in diesem Thread mit ungefähr gleichen System angeschaut wärst du auf den Trichter gekommen dass deine Ergebnisse durchaus i.O. sind.

gruß,


----------



## iam-cool (26. September 2004)

Herr-Sengele am 26.09.2004 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Anti-Hero am 26.09.2004 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ne das ergebnis suckt gewaltig, ich bin mit nem 2500+ @ standard und na 9500pro schon auf 36000 gekommen, knapp 40k solte er bekommen.




MFG


----------



## Zaphod_Beeblebrox (27. September 2004)

Herr-Sengele am 26.09.2004 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> CFX 5598
> CPU5692
> Gesamt:32528
> 
> ...



Da scheint was nicht zu stimmen, denn:

XP 2600+   (10,5x200mhz)
Leadtek 5900XT @ 475/870
2x512 PC3200 TwinMos
ASRock K7S8XE+

GFX 6165
CPU 6352

Gesamt: 41505


----------



## Anti-Hero (27. September 2004)

Zaphod_Beeblebrox am 27.09.2004 08:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Herr-Sengele am 26.09.2004 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Was kann ich machen???????
Brauche eure hilfe!!!!!

danke mal im voraus


----------



## cylord83 (27. September 2004)

Anti-Hero am 27.09.2004 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zaphod_Beeblebrox am 27.09.2004 08:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was verlangst Du denn von diesem Grafikchip? Da geht nicht viel mehr! Ein Versuch mehr rauszuholen wäre die Installation der AGP-Treiber von SiS.


----------



## Zaphod_Beeblebrox (28. September 2004)

[/quote]Was verlangst Du denn von diesem Grafikchip? Da geht nicht viel mehr! Ein Versuch mehr rauszuholen wäre die Installation der AGP-Treiber von SiS. [/quote]

Hä? Sein System sollte schneller als meins sein, aber ich habe 10000 Punkte mehr. 
Da kann schon was nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## cylord83 (28. September 2004)

Es kommt nicht umbedingt auf den Prozessor und Hauptplatine an. Das K7S8X ist sehr sehr solide, wie sehr viele sagen. Der Benchmark ist zu 90% vom Grafikprozessor abhängig und ohne dessen Übertaktung kommt man zu keinem viel besseren Ergebnis als er jetzt hat. Wenn es zu wenig, dann muss er selber nachdenken, was es ist. Das Forum kann ihm da wenig helfen. Aber eine Empfehlung wäre die Abschaltung von AA + AF im Treibermenü. Aber das Ergebnis geht eigentlich in Ordnung.


----------



## Anti-Hero (28. September 2004)

Wo im Grafiktreiber ??Kann es nicht finden .Habe meinen Grakka schon übertaktet: 451/846. Ist aber noch viel drin  (478/873 laut detonator .Bim bloß nicht sicher ob sie dann zu warm wird).


----------



## iam-cool (30. September 2004)

ATI hat echt mal Treibermässig aufgeholt und liegt nicht mehr hinter NV zurück, der Cat 4.11 Beta ist Hammer


AquaMark Score: 50339
AquaMark CPU Score: 8446
AquaMark GFX Score: 7170



XP-M @ 2500MHz
9800pro @ 450/380


http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=2094502687


----------



## speedy11 (3. Oktober 2004)

iam-cool am 30.09.2004 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ATI hat echt mal Treibermässig aufgeholt und liegt nicht mehr hinter NV zurück, der Cat 4.11 Beta ist Hammer
> 
> 
> AquaMark Score: 50339
> ...




jo, der neue 4.11b haut ordentlich rein. Klasse Glanzleistung ATi    

Die scores gingen von 64000 auf 70000!!!

GPU/RAM : 525/525

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=148412066


----------



## SPEEDI007 (3. Oktober 2004)

Ok,hab mich auch mal durchgeschlagen,Aquamark zu installieren.

Gesamt: 28,174
GFX 3,870
CPU 5,240

System Signatur.


----------



## otaku2002 (5. Oktober 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben





AquaMark Score: 61326 (CPU: 10869, GFX: 8541)




Mein Rechner:
CPU Intel Pentium 4HT, 3,4 @ 3566 MHz (Kühler: Zalman CNPS-7000B-Cu CPU)
MoBo Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
RAM Infineon PC400 CL3.0 DDRAM @ 2048 MB 
Grafikkarte Asus RADEON X800 Pro/TVD 256MB @ 520MHZ + 490MHZ
Sound Creative Audigy 2ZS 
HDD1: Western Digital WD360GD (34 GB, IDE/S-ATA) „Raptor“
HDD2: Western Digital WD1200JD (111 GB, IDE/S-ATA) 
Netzteil: be quiet 520W Blackline Titanium 2Lüfter
Case: ThermalTake XaserIII V1000A


----------



## cle4ner (18. Oktober 2004)

CPU: 7528, GFX: 8871 mitner geforce 6800gt von asus und nem athlon xp 2800@2.3 ghz


----------



## derJoker (13. November 2004)

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=281919900

  AquaMark Score:  85317   
  AquaMark CPU Score:  13244   
  AquaMark GFX Score:  12582   
  Average FramesPS:  85.317   
  Average TrianglesPS:  25681 K   

mfg


----------



## arthurklossek (20. November 2004)

score 61000
cpu 9400
gpu 9500

die scors sind nur überschlagen da sie immer schwanken


athlon 64  newc.  3000 @  2400mhz
k8n neo platinum
geforce 6800 @ 16pl 6vs  360/850
2*512 3200 vt  cl2.5


----------



## xXxMadmaNxXx (20. November 2004)

GFX 5331
CPU 6321

Gesamt ~38100

Greetz Madman


----------



## Elfhelm (10. Dezember 2004)

AquaMark Score:               73225 
AquaMark CPU Score:     12641 
AquaMark GFX Score:      10308 

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=284177294


Wird langsam Zeit für ne Wasserkühlung *gg*


----------



## LiquidGravity (14. Dezember 2004)

P4 2.60GHz, 1GB Infineon 400, 6800 @ GT

AquaMark CPU Score:     8.034
AquaMark GFX Score:      8.412 

AquaMark Score:               54.012 


Ich find das Ergebnis irgendwie a bissel zu wenig...


----------



## neo14 (21. Dezember 2004)

LOL
mit meinem sys hab ich nur
GFX 3360
CPU 8714
Gesamt 28193 punkte

wasn das fürn scheiss

AMD 64 3200
1GB DDR 400 MDT
MSI K8T800 NEO FSR2
Leadtek FX 5900Xt

Kanns an der Graka liegen?


----------



## LiquidGravity (23. Dezember 2004)

neo14 am 21.12.2004 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL
> mit meinem sys hab ich nur
> GFX 3360
> CPU 8714
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen das es ein Treiberproblem ist. Die 5900XT ist zwar nicht der Brüller aber das wär zu wenig.

CPU 8700
GPU 8300

Gesamt 56700


----------



## bmwbasti (23. Dezember 2004)

Settings:  1024*768*32 ; AA:off  ; AF:4x  ;  Details:Very High


GPU: 5658
CPU: 5294  

Gesamtscore: 36880


----------



## neo14 (23. Dezember 2004)

So hab meine Graka nun übertaktet
vorher 300/ 700Mhz
jetzt 395/725 MHz

vorher hatte ich mit System nur 28000 Punkte
jetzt habe sage und schreibe 48000Punkte


AMD 64 3200
1GB DDR-400 MDT
 MSI K8T800 NEo FSR2
Leadtek FX 5900XT


----------



## Bart1983 (1. Januar 2005)

neo14 am 23.12.2004 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab meine Graka nun übertaktet
> vorher 300/ 700Mhz
> jetzt 395/725 MHz
> 
> ...


irgendetwas stimmt da nicht ganz .

eine 5900 XT hat 390 Kerntakt.
Ich habe die Leadteak die sogar 400 MHz Kerntakt hat. deshlab denke ich, dass du entweder einen schreibfehler oder nur die 2D-Taktfrequenz gesteigert hast .

eine nicht übertaktete 5900xt bringt übrigens ungefähr gfx-Punkte 5300(ohne AF ).


----------



## MeepMeep (14. Januar 2005)

Mein Sys :
Del Inspiron 9100
P4 3Ghz
Mobiliti Radeon9700
768MB Ram

GFX:3315
CPU:7506
27168

Ich denk mal das ist ganz OK fürn Notebook mit ner 9700.


----------



## oc-marco (15. Januar 2005)

MeepMeep am 14.01.2005 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Sys :
> Del Inspiron 9100
> P4 3Ghz
> Mobiliti Radeon9700
> ...




Ich habe 51000 bei dem Aquamark03

AMD 2500@3400+
Geforce 6600 GT Extreme
1 GB 400 DDR
20 GB Samsung


----------



## Freshman (17. Januar 2005)

*System upgrade*

Hi!

Habe ein bißchen gebastelt und nun ca.:

72400 Punkte im Aquamark3.

have fun


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: System upgrade*

ich hab 49151   

sys:
amd643000+
msi k8n neo2
512mb kingston
6600gt msi


----------



## EZ-Roller (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: System upgrade*



			
				Freshman am 17.01.2005 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Habe ein bißchen gebastelt und nun ca.:
> 
> ...



Grafikkarte übertaktet? Wenn nein, was für eine GFX-Score hast Du?

Ich komme mit meinem neuen System (Montag zusammengeschraubt) 
im Schnitt auf: 

GFX-Score: 10150
CPU-Score: 9500
66500 Punkte gesamt

3500+ Winchester
Asus A8V Deluxe
Sapphire X800 XT PE (catalyst 5.1)
TwinMos Dualchannel Kit (2 x 512 MB)

Ist ja eigentlich ein prima Wert, aber hätte doch mit etwas mehr gerechnet...
Ich hab das Schätzchen direkt mit WinXP + SP2 und dem Catalyst 5.1 aufgesetzt. Ist der neue Catalyst 'n bisschen brav, oder gibts beim SP2 irgendeine Bremse?

Dank und Gruss


----------



## Freshman (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: System upgrade*



			
				EZ-Roller am 02.02.2005 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Grafikkarte übertaktet? Wenn nein, was für eine GFX-Score hast Du?
> 
> Ich komme mit meinem neuen System (Montag zusammengeschraubt)
> im Schnitt auf:
> ...



Hi!

Mein System ist nicht übertaktet. Habe mit dem Catalyst 4.12 gebencht, der bringt einen minimal höheren Score.

AquaMark Score:  72429   
AquaMark CPU Score:  10728   
AquaMark GFX Score:  10935

Genaue Systeminformationen in der Signatur.

Have fun


----------



## EZ-Roller (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: System upgrade*



			
				Freshman am 02.02.2005 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Mein System ist nicht übertaktet. Habe mit dem Catalyst 4.12 gebencht, der bringt einen minimal höheren Score.
> 
> ...



Hmm, den Catalyst 4.12 habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch mal getestet - kein Unterschied... 
Ich habe spasseshalber die Karte mal auf 540/575 übertaktet und den Aquamark laufen lassen --> ein wahnsinniger Sprung auf 67200 gesamt.

Entweder ist Deine Asus Karte einfach flinker, oder bei mir ist irgendwas nicht korrekt eingestellt. Im Treibermenü Anti-Aliasing sowohl für OpenGL als auch für Direct3D auf "Standardeinstellung". Sonst gibts Treiberseitig ja nix zu machen, V-Sync ist ja eh aus und der Rest halt auf "maximale Qualität".

Dank Dir trotzdem!

EDIT: Was hast Du für eine 3DMark 2005 Score? 5780 sinds bei mir.


----------



## Freshman (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: System upgrade*



			
				EZ-Roller am 02.02.2005 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, den Catalyst 4.12 habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch mal getestet - kein Unterschied...
> Ich habe spasseshalber die Karte mal auf 540/575 übertaktet und den Aquamark laufen lassen --> ein wahnsinniger Sprung auf 67200 gesamt.
> 
> Entweder ist Deine Asus Karte einfach flinker, oder bei mir ist irgendwas nicht korrekt eingestellt. Im Treibermenü Anti-Aliasing sowohl für OpenGL als auch für Direct3D auf "Standardeinstellung". Sonst gibts Treiberseitig ja nix zu machen, V-Sync ist ja eh aus und der Rest halt auf "maximale Qualität".
> ...



ich habe im Treibermenue alles auf benutzerdefiniert und dann alle Regler auf Hochleistung bzw. links gestellt. Das bringt beim Aquamark ein paar Punkte mehr 

Im 3DMark 05 habe ich ca. 5900 Punkte.

cu


----------



## Chat1000 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: System upgrade*

SerS

ich habe bei Aquamark folgendes ergebnis mit meiner *ATi 9700Pro*

GFX  5940
CPU 8053
----------------
43401 Punkte   

(GraKka OC)


----------



## Fred04 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: System upgrade*

Hi,
AM3:*58.587*

Graka:6600GT@540MHz/1125MHz (Leadtek)
Prozzi:AMD64 3000+@2400MHz(Clawhammer Kern CG-Steeping)
Mobo:MSI K8M Neo-V
Treiber:66.77 zerOpoint


----------



## tunnelbohrer (15. Februar 2005)

GFX: 5931
CPu: 7241

gesamt: 42087

PC

AMD XP 1800+ @ real Takt 2100
Powercolor 9800 SE -> PRO
Epox 8rda
2 x 256 MB Ram (twinmos)
2 x 160 GB Samsug ....
...


----------



## modrio (18. Februar 2005)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben



ich sollte bald wieder nen banchmark machen

mein letzter war ca 18000


----------



## Dope4you (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Will auch mal einen Benchmark von mir posten

Aquamark   mit folgendem System

AMD 3500@2607
Powercolor X800 XT PE  547/573
A-Data PC4000 1:1 bei FSB 237
Cal. Orginal 5.2 
Windows SP2

*78800 Punkte*

Link zum Ergebnis

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1293121312

Jetzt muß bloß noch diese blöde 80000 fallen


----------



## The-Unrealman (1. März 2005)

Moin,
hab mit meiner in die Jahre gekommenen GeForce FX 5600 und nem Athlon XP 3000+, sowie ner 66.93er Forceware 22000 Punkte. Werde demächst mal den AM3 über mein Notebook laufen lassen. Mal sehen, wie es sich schlägt.

The Unrealman


----------



## Dope4you (25. März 2005)

Neues System neues Ergebnis:

*85251 Punkte*

Link zum Ergebnis: http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=488540334


----------



## haengi (1. April 2005)

Dope4you am 26.02.2005 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Will auch mal einen Benchmark von mir posten
> 
> ...




  not bad....

Wenn du dein Ergebnis mit dem SLI-System mit 2 X 6800GT vergleichst, ist das ja verdammt nahe dran. 

Ja ich habe beim letzten mal endlich die 70'000 Grenze geknackt   

Bye


----------



## The-Unrealman (6. April 2005)

Moin,
habe mal den AM3 jetzt über mein Notebook laufen lassen. Habe so 51000 und nen paar zerquetschte( System siehe Sig). Komme natürlich nicht an nen SLI system ran, aber ich bin zufrieden  
greetz

The Unrealman


----------



## Pitty187 (6. April 2005)

AM³:

CPU: 12.379
GFX: 12.006
Score: 80.846

Compare...  http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1360641861


----------



## lSTuKoVl (11. April 2005)

c.a. 82500 Punkte

=v=Rs6lKRaFtWeRKl=v= 
*lAThLoN64/35OO@9ONaNO@275OMhZ@11X25Ol* 
*lWaKü@MoRaTRiBLeX@>>V6-BiG-BLOcKKüHlerl* 
*lX8OO-XT/PE@576/12OOlMhzl* 
*l2O48Mb-KinGSToNCL2,5-HyPeR-X-SeRieSl2X1GIG* 
*lK8T-NeO2l* 
*l64OGiG-SaMSuNG-SaTa-HDDl* 
*lCHiFTeC-BiG-TlUpdate auf V-2OOO


----------



## Dope4you (11. April 2005)

*87077 Punkte *
GPU 14022
CPU 11488

AMD Winchester 3500@ 2650MHZ
Multi 10
RAM AData 500MHZ @ 530 MHZ
Windows XP SP2
Nvidia 76.44
2xAopen Aeolus 6800GT 400/1100 MHZ

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1294206613


----------



## minusxzero (11. April 2005)

Neue Karte neues Ergebniss.55901Pts.
Sys:AMD 3200+   
2*Infineon CL 3 512MB PC 3200/400FSB @Dual Channel
ASUS A7N8X-E-Deluxe
Sapphire X800XT
80GB Maxtor 8MB Cache
LC-Power Super Silent 420W

Langt lang un schmutzig.Hab nur irgendwie das Gefühl das die Karte nich ganz rund läuft!?Is aber mehr subjectiv.
Also schön gruß und seek and destroy!


----------



## ASInteractive24 (20. April 2005)

Mit paar Performanceproblemen: AM3 42.512


----------



## hawkwarrior (23. April 2005)

CPU: 11.203
GFX: 9867
Gesammt: 68.149
Rechner: http://www.nethands.de/pys/show.php4?id=30781


----------



## N2U400A (27. April 2005)

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1764330534


----------



## Dope4you (27. April 2005)

N2U400A am 27.04.2005 00:58 schrieb:
			
		

> http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1764330534



Dein Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## olstyle (27. April 2005)

Mal wieder ein normales Ergebnis:
GFX score:	7574
CPU score:	9365

AquaMark score:	53935


----------



## N2U400A (27. April 2005)

mein link geht doch !


----------



## nero123 (8. Mai 2005)

so hier mal mein hammerscore!!!!! ich hab die 110k geknackt!!!!  


http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1697422032


na was sagt ihr dazu? hat jemand hier einen besseren score?

gruß nero


----------



## Dope4you (9. Mai 2005)

nero123 am 08.05.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mal mein hammerscore!!!!! ich hab die 110k geknackt!!!!
> 
> 
> http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1697422032
> ...



Geillllll

Beeindruckend, wie sind die Grafikkarten getaktet? Sind die Grafikkarten im Kühlkreislauf mit drinnen? Wie viel Grad hat dein System ?

Welche Grafikkarten sind das?

Etwas mehr Infos würd ich schon gut finden, nicht so schüchtern 

Ein leicht neidischer

Dope4you


----------



## bierchen (12. Mai 2005)

*27 Frames per Second*  



Spoiler



Scheiß auf die anderen Angaben; Teilt Eure Gesamtpunkte durch 1000 und ihr erhaltet die FPS (für die die es noch nicht gecheckt haben)



System siehe Sig.


----------



## bierchen (12. Mai 2005)

bierchen am 12.05.2005 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *27 Frames per Second*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

*48 fps*

Forceware 71.89, System siehe Signatur.

P.S.: Treiber mit Radeon 9600 Pro (oben) war der Catalyst 5.4.


----------



## MrAmnesie (15. Mai 2005)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben


rd. 68t.....http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_userhome.php


----------



## FR4GGL3 (17. Mai 2005)

GFX 9.195
CPU 8.752

=> 60.218

nen link hab ich leider nicht weil dieser pc nicht mit dem netz verbunden ist.

Galaxy GeForce 6800GT (ZeroPoint 76.44)
XP-M 2600+ 225x11 (cpc-on bzw. 1T)
2x512MB TwinX Corsair 3200XL (TCCD) 2.5-3-3-8
Abit NF7-S V2.0
Samsung SV1203N

prozessor und mobo gewaküt


----------



## Grinsemann (20. Mai 2005)

olstyle am 27.04.2005 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ein normales Ergebnis:
> GFX score:	7574
> CPU score:	9365
> 
> AquaMark score:	53935




hmmm normale werte :-o  ... ich habe den benchmark mal durchlaufen lassen und habe nur 51500 punkte, allerdings habe ich die cpu gerade erstmal auf 2100 hochgetaktet aber die Graka noch nicht.
da müssten dann ja noch einiges an punkten drin sein oder??  


wenn ich aber den 110er score oder den 80er sehe bekomme ich das   
ich denke da wartet noch ne menge arbeit auf mich  

evtl werde ich meine Graka wieder verkaufen und mir ne gt zulegen- meine ist ne fette entteuschung


----------



## gamer92 (2. Juni 2005)

gfx 4000
cpu 6400
gesammt  31000
p4 630(3ghz)
msi x600xt(scheisteil, den nur mit arctic sil. schaft das ding die angegebenen 500mhz chiptakt)
2*512md ddr2
ecs elitegroup board mit 925er chipsatz


----------



## Intel-Killer (2. Juni 2005)

insgesamt 44000 Punkte

mit : XP 2400+  @ 2,2
         512 MB DDR 266 @ 150Mhz   CL2,5 3 3 6
         Geforce 6800 LE @ 12P (400/800)


----------



## BirneDatObst (3. Juni 2005)

GPU: 6204
CPU: 8677

AquaMark score:	45706

=> 45,7 fps

System siehe Sig.


----------



## DaDen (7. Juni 2005)

FR4GGL3 am 17.05.2005 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> GFX 9.195
> CPU 8.752
> 
> => 60.218
> ...



LOL!!! Ich Top ne 6800Gt!!!     

GFX: 9,210
CPU: 10,609
FPS: 64,234

My System

CPU: 3000+ (Venice 250x9; 1,4V; 2250MHz)
RAM: 2x 512MB DDR 408 CL 2,5/3/3/7
GraKar: 6600GT (GPU: 575MHz; RAM: 1150MHz)

mfG
DaDen


----------



## N2U400A (7. Juni 2005)

so hier mal mein ergebniss   

ich denke mal für meine hardware ein gutes ergebniss   

Athlon XP 3000+ @ 2253 mhz
Geforce 6600GT @ 550/1100
Elitegroup N2U400A
2x 512MB Twinmos CL2

49246 Punkte

CPU score: 7238

GFX score: 7461

Aquamark beweis link hier


http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1496646392


----------



## Daywalker2005 (7. Juni 2005)

Mein System und seine Werte:

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
CPU Takt	2700 MHz
Motherboard:  MSI K8N Diamond (MS-7100) 
Grafikkarte:      Asus EN6600GT 
2x Corsair CMX512-4400C25 512 MB 
PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (2.5-4-4-8 @ 200 MHz)
Enermax 600 Watt Netzteil 


CPU score: 12340

GFX score: 7692

Punkte: 58651

Gruß Mike


----------



## ekky (9. Juni 2005)

GFX  über 9000
CPU über 9000
fps = 60
Amd 64 3200+  2x 512 MB RAM , gforce 6800 GT
(sind die Werte für mein Sys okay? )


----------



## arthurklossek (10. Juni 2005)

ka ob die werte ok sind aber ich finde den gfx etwas wenig 
kann mich aber auch täuschen 

ich hab 

gfx     10800   mit ner gainward 6800gt @  420 1200   treiber standart 71.89
cpu   11800    winni 3200  @  2600    ram  200mhz   cl 2 2 2 5  t1 2*512dc


gesamt    ca  74000  punkte


----------



## ekky (11. Juni 2005)

arthurklossek am 10.06.2005 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ka ob die werte ok sind aber ich finde den gfx etwas wenig
> kann mich aber auch täuschen
> 
> ich hab
> ...




Hi kann daran liegen das du Oced hast ich habe nichts oced


----------



## Pitty187 (12. Juni 2005)

arthurklossek am 10.06.2005 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ka ob die werte ok sind aber ich finde den gfx etwas wenig
> kann mich aber auch täuschen
> 
> ich hab
> ...



Also die werte mit ner Gainward und nem höheren FSB sind aber mal sehr mager... Versuch mal dein Glück mit besseren Treibern...


----------



## chucky8 (18. Juni 2005)

Habe ca 51000 mit 3200+und 6800GT
mit 1024 corsair Twinx cl2 Ram
 
Das kann doch gar nicht sein oder???
Hatte ja schon mit FX5900@59590Ultra
45000!!!!!!
Denke aber liegt an meinem 400 Watt NoName NT!!
Wer könnte mir das bestätigen?


----------



## chucky8 (18. Juni 2005)

Besser als meine!!!  
aber irgendwie stimmt hier was nicht!


----------



## ekky (19. Juni 2005)

chucky8 am 18.06.2005 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ca 51000 mit 3200+und 6800GT
> mit 1024 corsair Twinx cl2 Ram
> 
> Das kann doch gar nicht sein oder???
> ...




Hallo , also du solltest schon auf die 60 fps kommen wie ich (habe mich erkundigt meine Werte scheinen 100 pro okay zu sein)
Was hast du für ein mobo und hast du die chipsatz treiber drauf?

Nein am NT liegt es nicht , das nt hat wenig mit der Geschwindigkeit zutuen, würde es probleme mit deinem NT geben würdest es sich eher mit Abstürze bemerkbar machen anstatt Speed der Karte zu drosseln


----------



## chucky8 (26. Juni 2005)

ekky am 19.06.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> chucky8 am 18.06.2005 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab aber auch nur nen "normalen" Athlon.
Müsste also so zwichen 5- 10 % unter Dir liegen. Aber selbst dann noch zu wenig!
Treiber sind alle auf dem neuesten Stand.
Mein SYS:
Epox 8RDA3i (nforce2 Ultra400)
2*512MB Corsair Twinx 3200c2
Athlon 2800+@3200+ (Barton 166@178MHz FSB)
Aopen 6800GT ( Standardtakt)
160 Gb Samsung Spinpoint 8mb Cache
Sound Blaster Live!Player 1024
Auf da Netzteil kam ich , weil die FX59xx Serie auch runterdrosselt wenn sie zu wenig Saft bekommt, bzw. mit niedrigerem Takt startet (z.B. wenn man vergisst den Zusatzstrom anzuschliessen!).


----------



## The-Unrealman (26. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin,

habe gestern ma den 77.62 auf mein schleppi drauf gehauen und komme jetzt auf 58 000 Punkte. vorher grad so 52 000 und das nur wegen dem treiber!. hatte vorher nen 72.01 drauf.

@Vorspostings:

die werte sind für ne 6800gt und xp 3200+ wirklich nen bissl wenig. was hasten fün treiber drauf bzw. was für treiber einstellungen ?

greetz
The Unrealman


----------



## FR4GGL3 (27. Juni 2005)

DaDen am 07.06.2005 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> FR4GGL3 am 17.05.2005 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, mit nem A64 sieht es bei mir auch anders aus   

GFX: 9.444
CPU: 67.720

AquaMarks: 67.720

mein sys:
Galaxy GeForce 6800GT (77.18 aber immer noch nicht übertaktet)
64er Venice 3000+ @ 9x280 @ 1.55V (gewaküt)
MSI K8N NEO2 (gewaküt)
2x512MB TwinX Corsair 3200XL (im DC Betrieb) 2.5-3-4-8 @ 233MHz @ 2.7V


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2005)

90k

Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2898Mhz
2x 512MB OCZ PC4000 EL EV Gold UTT
X800Pro PCIe @ 600/570Mhz


----------



## davidian2000 (4. Juli 2005)

gfx 7929
cpu 8598

insg: *54266*

system siehe unten, alles originalzustand
forceware: 71.89


----------



## muchfps (7. Juli 2005)

Hi ich bin neu hier!

Aquamark 3 Score : 80050

System:
Asus A8N-E
Athlon 64 3800+ @ 2760 Mhz/1,5 V
2x512 Mb Kingston Hyper X @ 230 Mhz 2,5-3-3-7/2,8 V
Radeon X800XL Core 440 Mhz Mem 585 Mhz

Cpu und Gpu sind Standard gekühlt, ich muss noch ein paar neue Lüfter oder Wakü holen dann gibts noch mehr Punkte.


----------



## DaDen (9. Juli 2005)

FR4GGL3 am 27.06.2005 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDen am 07.06.2005 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hui!!!!     

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht!!!
Am GFX bin ich abba immernoch knapp dran!!!   

Würdest du mal deinen richtigen CPU wert hinschreiben? Würd gern wissen ob sich ne WaKü bei mir auch lohnen würd!!!  

mfG
DaDen


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2005)

ich vermut mal meins is durchschnitt   


score: 50309
gfx:7401
cpu:7850


----------



## Flyer24 (15. Juli 2005)

Ein kleiner Bench vom lieben brüderchen   

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=893466981


----------



## DaDen (16. Juli 2005)

Hab meinen Veni ein wenig mehr übertaktet und muss nun updaten!!!   

GFX  :     9.291
CPU :   11.134

Score : 65.561

mfG
DaDen


----------



## Pleifuss (21. Juli 2005)

ich hab leider nur 

GFX  Score: 4266
CPU Score: 5586
Gesamtscore: 30872

mit folgenden system siehe sig. kein OC

mfg


----------



## Finality (22. Juli 2005)

Mein Ergebniss 

 GFX:        14082
 CPU:       10889
Gesamt:  85535



AMD64 4000+ San Diego
ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe
Gainward 7800 GTX SLI


----------



## perry1965 (22. Juli 2005)

Finality am 22.07.2005 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Ergebniss
> 
> GFX:        14082
> CPU:       10889
> ...




Hallo!

Hast Du wirklich ZWEI 7800 GTX im System   . Damit müßten doch leicht über 100.000 Punkte zu erreichen sein.
85535 sind ein bischen wenig.
Hab bei meinen schon knapp 72000 Punkte.

Mein System:
Athlon 64 3200+ (AINOS 8
Asus A8N SLI Deluxe
2x MSI 6600GT


Gruß Perry


----------



## Finality (23. Juli 2005)

Is bei 1024x768 zu stark limitiert denk i mal.


----------



## Flyer24 (26. Juli 2005)

perry1965 am 22.07.2005 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Finality am 22.07.2005 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier mal ein Update von mir 

FX-55 @ 3005 Mhz 
xfx 7800 gtx extreme @ 550/1400
Ocz DDR 600  @ 273Mhz @ 2,5-3-3-8


 AquaMark Score:   	 104434 
  AquaMark CPU Score: 	14252 
  AquaMark GFX Score: 	16482 

http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?run=1027930223


Finality deine CPU langweilt die beiden 7800GTX


----------



## FranzmannK (30. Juli 2005)

GFX: 2091
CPU: 4637
Gesamt: 17066

Mein System:
Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor 3,0 GHZ;
1024mb Ram (no name)
Ati Radeon 9800 XL
160 GB Hitachi Festplatte

Komisch ich hab Systeme gesehen, die schlechter sind, aber fast doppelt so viel Punkte haben, woran kann des liegen?, hoffentlich ändert sich des wenn ich meine 6800 gt bekomme


----------



## FranzmannK (30. Juli 2005)

also ich kenn einen der hat de gleiche PC nur 512 mb weniger ram und hat 39000 Punkte woran liegt des??
Bitte antwortet au mal


----------



## michiman (21. August 2005)

Finality am 22.07.2005 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Ergebniss
> 
> GFX:        14082
> CPU:       10889
> ...



ha,hahahaha,schaut euch mal sein System an.......und dann die pünktchen   

Ne doppelte 7800GTX und ein AMD 64 4000+,also ich glaub der typ hier ist ein fake und hat sich das system einfach ausgedacht


----------



## Michael16 (21. August 2005)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben




GFX:  14271

CPU: 12333

Gesamt: 90408



Mein Baby      : 

DFI Lanparty Ultra-D
Athlon 64 3000+ Venice @ 2,69 Ghz
Geforce 7800 GTX @ 484/1350 Mhz
1GB DDR Ram @ 269 Mhz 3-4-4-8 1T
Ramteiler 9:10 , FSB 299 Mhz
160 GB Festplatte SATA, 160 GB Festplatte IDE, 40 GB Festplatte IDE
Netzteil 550 W Super Silent


----------



## ktmredbull (22. August 2005)

Hallo ! das sind meine Werte : 

AMD +4000 San Diego 2, 4 GHZ
2 GB Corsair XMS pro 3200
Asus A8n SLI Deluxe
MSI Geforce 7800 GTX

DisplayWidth:  1024  
     DisplayHeight:  768  
     DisplayDepth:  32  
     AntialiasingMode:  0  
     AntialiasingQuality:  0  
     AnisotropicFiltering:  4  
     DetailLevel:  4  
     AvgFPS:  82.019371  
     MinFPS:  46.000000  
     MaxFPS:  154.000000  
     AvgFPSRender:  132.625793  
     AvgFPSSimulation:  214.798996  
     AvgTrianglesPerSecond:  24690468  
     MinTrianglesPerSecond:  3627904  
     MaxTrianglesPerSecond:  71213102  
     AquamarkScoreRender:  13263  
     AquamarkScoreSimulation:  10739  
     AquamarkScore:  82019


----------



## Ewu80 (23. August 2005)

Hi, hier sind meine werte:

GFX Score:            8241
CPU Score:           10548
Aquamark Score: 59265

Kann glaub ich zufrieden sein!


----------



## newester (23. August 2005)

Ewu80 am 23.08.2005 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier sind meine werte:
> 
> GFX Score:            8241
> CPU Score:           10548
> ...



Hab fast ein identisches System wie du:

A64 3000+ 



Spoiler



@2,7 Ghz


MSI K8N SLI
Gainward 6600GT 



Spoiler



@590/600 Mhz


Kingston HyperX 2-2-2-5-1T Dual Channel

allerdings:

GFX score:	               9387
CPU score:	             12197
AquaMark score:    67788

Bin auch zufrieden


----------



## Ewu80 (23. August 2005)

newester am 23.08.2005 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ewu80 am 23.08.2005 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja ein bischen mehr Übertaktet, meine Graka läuft mit orginaltakt. Brauch erst noch nen anderen Kühler, aber für die AGP version gibts noch keinen von Artikcooling nur für PCI-E.


----------



## newester (23. August 2005)

Ewu80 am 23.08.2005 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 23.08.2005 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willste mit dem Artic-Schrott?? Meinst doch bestimmt den Silencer, oder?

Das hier ist die Referenz: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a130615.html

Damit kommt man dann auch auf ordentlich OC-Ergebnisse, und das alles sehr sehr leise. An die Kühleistung kommt ein Silencer nie im Leben ran. Also los kaufen und die Karte "hochjagen"


----------



## Ewu80 (23. August 2005)

Hab schon dran gedacht, die größe stört mich ein wenig.


----------



## BaXX (23. August 2005)

> ha,hahahaha,schaut euch mal sein System an.......und dann die pünktchen
> 
> Ne doppelte 7800GTX und ein AMD 64 4000+,also ich glaub der typ hier ist ein fake und hat sich das system einfach ausgedacht



Du kannst mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass hier einige bei ihren Sys-Angaben "ein wenig flunkern"...  Hast Du aber sicherlich schon selbst bemerkt...


----------



## Dope4you (24. August 2005)

Meine Werte:

Aquamark hab ich *89969 *
GPU 14115 
CPU 12405


Bei:

245x11 2695 MHZ
V-Core 1,37
RAM 1:1
Grafik 470/1300MHZ


----------



## Pitty187 (30. August 2005)

88.558

A64 NC3500+ @ 2,64GHz 1,55vC 240HTT
DFI LP-SLI 310er
A-Data 566er 1:1 2,5-3-3-5-1 2,8vD
Gainward 78GTX @ 490-1350MHz

Ein kleiner Anfang bei heute sommerlichen fast 30° in RheinMain...


----------



## HotFire92 (1. September 2005)

ich bekomme jetzt mit neuem treiber über 26000 punkte mit meiner 9600xt


----------



## Pitty187 (3. September 2005)

Pitty187 am 30.08.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> 88.558
> 
> A64 NC3500+ @ 2,64GHz 1,55vC 240HTT
> DFI LP-SLI 310er
> ...




*Update:*

CPU @ ~2,7GHz - 1,6vC
Ram 2,5-3-3-6-1 - 2,8vC
GPU @ 510-1404MHz

90.116p.

Noch immer kein max...


----------



## Pitty187 (6. September 2005)

Pitty187 am 03.09.2005 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> *Update:*
> 
> CPU @ ~2,7GHz - 1,6vC
> Ram 2,5-3-3-6-1 - 2,8vC
> ...



@ 2706MHz - 1,58vC
@ 2,5-3-3-5-1 - 2,8vC
@ 560-1404 MHz

91.325p.


----------



## Pitty187 (9. September 2005)

Pitty187 am 06.09.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Pitty187 am 03.09.2005 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und noch einen nach-schieb^^

@ 2720 - 10x272 - 1,64vC
@ 2,5-3-3-7-1 - 272 - 2,9vC
@ 560-1404

93.035p.


----------



## feneK (9. September 2005)

Pitty187 am 09.09.2005 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Pitty187 am 06.09.2005 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg ^^


----------



## Pitty187 (11. September 2005)

feneK am 09.09.2005 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> omg ^^



Nennt man TestPhase^^


----------



## Pitty187 (13. September 2005)

Pitty187 am 11.09.2005 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nennt man TestPhase^^



Und noch einen zum Nachlegen... 

94.324p.

Was ne Feineinstellung des Sys so alles bringen kann...


----------



## Pitty187 (22. September 2005)

Pitty187 am 13.09.2005 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch einen zum Nachlegen...



96.231p.

 Noch immer das Mützchen auf'm NewCastle drauf...


----------



## Dope4you (2. Oktober 2005)

Hab jetzt die neuen 80er Treiber mal getestet (DualCore Otimiert)

AMD X2 4400+ @2400MHZ
Asus E7800GTX @480/1300
Treiber 81.82 Beta

*99090* Punkte 

Die 80er Treiber sind geil!!!

Neuer Test:

*100884 Punkte * 
Screenshot ist hier zu finden: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114621&page=19


----------



## OCer (8. Oktober 2005)

Cemetery am 15.09.2003 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ave!
> 
> Testbedingungen: 1024x768x32, AAff, AF: 4x, Details: V.High.
> 
> ...



hi, das ist ja nen ganz ordentliches ergebnis.
ich selber habe 43435 Punkte
 

was meinst du dazu, kennst du leute mit ca meinem system?
was haben die für werte?
System:
Athlon 2100+ @ 2,15ghz
MSI 6600GT 450/500 @ 600/545
1 GB MDT DDR speicher.


----------



## Vatras (8. Oktober 2005)

mein sys:

AMD Athlon Xp 3000+

X800 Pro

1GB Ram

...und 53.000 Punkte!!!

Ist das gut???


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (10. Oktober 2005)

AthlonXP-M @2400MHz = ca. 3500+
1536MB RAM
6800 128MB @ 16/5 @425/850MHz

56.897 Punkte


----------



## Flyer24 (11. Oktober 2005)

XFX 7800GTX extreme @ 535/1350 
Opteron148 @ 3100Mhz 

http://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=am3record1jd.jpg

Das Setting von meinem Bruder


----------



## IXS (11. Oktober 2005)

Ohne übertakten:

P4 3000 (Northwood)
1GB RAM
RADEON 9800 pro

47560 Punkte


----------



## Flyer24 (12. Oktober 2005)

http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aquamark38zq.jpg

108,409

Hier mal einer zum Nachschlag , leider nur wieder das System vom Zimmer nebenan


----------



## Grinsemann (13. Oktober 2005)

ich hatte nen Headcrash bei meiner alten Festplatte. Jetzt habe ich leihweise eine noch wesendlich ältere 40 Gig Miniplatte eingebaut. Alles übertaktet so wie ichs vorher hatte und den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
Das kuriose ist, dass ich megawenig Punkte (8.212cpu) habe.
Bei meiner anderen Platte hatte ich über 9.200 cpu Punkte.
Mein Score vor der neuaufspielung war ca 64.500 und jetzt habe ich gerade mal 58.160.
ist das auf die Festplatte zurückzuführen????


----------



## GreenSnake (13. Oktober 2005)

Moin leutz....hab ganze 6808 Punkte     un GFX 756 , CPU 3074   aber is ja auch irgendwie klar beim dem sys....

Will geld finden........ Mein sys seht ihr ja in der sig...   rüst aber ja auch bald auf...dann post ich nochma mein ergebnis....


----------



## Flyer24 (13. Oktober 2005)

Flyer24 am 12.10.2005 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aquamark38zq.jpg
> 
> 108,409
> 
> Hier mal einer zum Nachschlag , leider nur wieder das System vom Zimmer nebenan



Weils so schön war , noch einer 

http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10972914qx.jpg

109.729


----------



## Flyer24 (13. Oktober 2005)

Flyer24 am 13.10.2005 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Weils so schön war , noch einer
> 
> http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10972914qx.jpg
> 
> 109.729



Die 110 sind fällig   

http://img414.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aquamark110k16dw.jpg


----------



## DoktorX (23. Oktober 2005)

GFX: 4248
CPU: 6244
Gesamt: 31512

Athlon 2600+ Barton @ 1.9GHz
1GB Ram
9600XT @ 500/600

---------------------------------------------

GFX: 4575 (+327)
CPU: 6266 (+22)
Gesamt: 33291 (+1779)

Athlon 2600+ Barton @ 1.9GHz
1GB Ram
9600XT @ 517.5/720


----------



## lafos23 (24. Oktober 2005)

AMD 2600 +
512 DDR2
GeForce 9800 Pro

32.300 Points


Kommt mir wenig vor !?


----------



## ekky (24. Oktober 2005)

Grinsemann am 13.10.2005 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte nen Headcrash bei meiner alten Festplatte. Jetzt habe ich leihweise eine noch wesendlich ältere 40 Gig Miniplatte eingebaut. Alles übertaktet so wie ichs vorher hatte und den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
> Das kuriose ist, dass ich megawenig Punkte (8.212cpu) habe.
> Bei meiner anderen Platte hatte ich über 9.200 cpu Punkte.
> Mein Score vor der neuaufspielung war ca 64.500 und jetzt habe ich gerade mal 58.160.
> ist das auf die Festplatte zurückzuführen????



was für ein Sys hast du ? 

Übrigens ich komme mti meinen Sys auf 61 fps ist das normal ?


----------



## Intel-Killer (30. Oktober 2005)

Gesamt : ca.66,305
CPU : ca 11,000
GFX : ca 9,300

System : 
Athlon 3500+ @ 2,4 GHz  , 220 Mhz FSB
2x512 MB DDR 400 , 1:1 , CL2,5-3-3-6-1T
Geforce 6800LE 128MB , 400/900 , 12/6 
Asrock 939 Dual Sata2  
maximal 1,45V Vcore 

Q: Kann ich eigentlich den CPU-Multiplikator irgendwie nach unten stellen ?


----------



## DaDen (10. November 2005)

Intel-Killer am 30.10.2005 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesamt : ca.66,305
> CPU : ca 11,000
> GFX : ca 9,300
> 
> ...



Leider kann man den CPU-Multiplikator nicht mit jedem Mainboard nach unten stellen. Vielleicht hast du glück und es gibt eine BIOS Version für dein Board die diese Option unterstützt. Musst du mal im I-Net rumstöbern. Aber ich glaube am besten wäre bei dir, wenn du dein Windows und deine Treiber auf Vordermann bringst. Vergleich mal unsere Systeme!!!

GFX: 9762
CPU: 11224

Gesamt: 68037

My SYS:

MoBo: ECS nForce4-A939
CPU:   A64 3000+@3800+ (266*9)
RAM:   2x 512MB DDR400@433 (CL 3-3-3-8 1T)
GPU:  GeForce 6600GT (575/1150)

mfG DaDen


----------



## F4ithless (13. November 2005)

gesamt 66769
cpu 9434
gfx 10332

sys: siehe sig


----------



## Dope4you (6. Dezember 2005)

So hab auch wieder den Aquamark laufen lassen. Hab 56739 Punkte erreicht.....also jetzt nicht mit meinem Tower siehe Sig. sondern mit meinem Notebook hier im Cafe  Ich liebe dieses neue Teil.

ist ein Amilo 3464 M  Pentium M 2,0 GHZ  2048MB 533Mhz DDR2 RAM und 2x80GB Festplatten im Raid0 + 6800go Grafik. Ist richtig nett zum Zocken.


----------



## daCarter (11. Dezember 2005)

Gesamt: 100.225 Points 

GPU 16.404
CPU 12.876
-----------------
System Config wie Signatur

naja nen besseres Board wär wohl mal fällig mit dem hier läuft zwar auch noch 230 MHZ der speicher, aber erstens schafft das Ram auch 250 mhz und 2tens kackts schon bei 230 teilweise ab und das auch mit erhöhter spannung von 2,75 auf 2,8 volt naja..

wenn jemand paar tipps hat wie ich vieleicht doch noch mehr aus meinem sys raus holen kann ohne aufzurüsten immer her damit 
---
CPU@215Mhz x 14MP  (Temp unter last max.~42°)
RAM@215Mhz
---
Graka@587/1760Mhz (Temp unter last max.~63°)


----------



## DoktorX (3. Januar 2006)

Noch  weiter übertakten?! :-o


----------



## Flyer24 (10. Januar 2006)

GFX     432
CPU 14,230

= 4, 271

Der Bench musste bei der Framezahl ne halbe Stunde laufen   
Kann die Radeon 7000 jedem Hardcore-Zocker nur empfehlen


----------



## bierchen (10. Januar 2006)

Flyer24 am 10.01.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die Radeon 7000 jedem Hardcore-Zocker nur empfehlen


Was würde ich nicht alles geben, um eine Radeon 7000 mein Eigen zu nennen - die schnellste Gamer-Karte, die PCs dieser Welt je gesehen haben.


----------



## fuse (11. Januar 2006)

ca. 71 000


----------



## Flyer24 (13. Januar 2006)

bierchen am 10.01.2006 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 10.01.2006 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann sie dir demnächst schenken , sobald mein neues Mobo da ist, dann kommst auch in den Genuss, wie die Karte für den AM3 fast 40 Minuten benötigt.
Immerhin konnte ich dieses Geschoss von 166/166 auf 175/175Mhz übertakten


----------



## Ripcord (26. Januar 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben





Hab so ca. 71000 Punkte(übertaktet)


----------



## Meister06 (30. Januar 2006)

63412 3D Marks



  Athlon 64 3000+ (1800Mhz)
  MSI K8T Neo2 (939)
  1536 MB Speicher (Hynix)
  X800GT Sappire(AGP)472\490Mhz


----------



## Mitobaehr (14. Februar 2006)

51.493 Punkte
CPU: 8810
GFX: 7275


----------



## Silver79 (18. Februar 2006)

Athlon 3500 standartakt
Asrock Dual SATA-2
1Gb Ram OCZ
Geforce 6800LE @ 12/6 370Mhz Chip/ 840Mhz Speicher

GFX: 8904
CPU: 9537

Gesamt: 60701Punkte


----------



## mcden121 (19. Februar 2006)

78.530


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Februar 2006)

*Gestern*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> GFX: *2091*
> CPU: *4637*
> Gesamt: *17066*
> 
> ...



und *Heute* 

GFX: *13563*
CPU: *8985*
Gesamt: *77283*

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 2200 MHz * 2 
1024 MB Dual Channel DDR RAM (400) 
Leadtek GeForce 7800 GT 
Asus A8N NFORCE 4 SLI 

Regards, eX!


----------



## LatinoRamon (27. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mal 101 mal 108

     DisplayWidth:  1024  
     DisplayHeight:  768  
     DisplayDepth:  32  
     AntialiasingMode:  0  
     AntialiasingQuality:  0  
     AnisotropicFiltering:  4  
     DetailLevel:  4  
     AvgFPS:  101.134613  
     MinFPS:  57.000000  
     MaxFPS:  170.000000  
     AvgFPSRender:  178.229050  
     AvgFPSSimulation:  228.530060  
     AvgTrianglesPerSecond:  30143738  
     MinTrianglesPerSecond:  4026700  
     MaxTrianglesPerSecond:  82955520  
     AquamarkScoreRender:  17822  
     AquamarkScoreSimulation:  11427  
     AquamarkScore:  101134


----------



## magnus1982 (27. Februar 2006)

Vorher:Athlon XP 3200+
             MSI K7N2 Delta PE 
             1024MB Twinmos (400) dual
             Gigabyte 6800GT

 ca.58000 Punkte

Jetztpteron 144 1800MHz@2565Mhz
         DFI Lanparty Ultra D
         1024MB Twinmos (400) dual
          Powercolor X850 XT

GFX score:	11829
CPU score:	11842
78893 Punkte


----------



## Rhynestone (16. März 2006)

Athlon 64 3000 venice@2,47ghz
msi 7800gt@ 515/1230 mhz
gigabyte GA k8n-sli
Audigy2zs
2x512 corsair 2325cr1

83520 punkte

LAn-rechner

Athlon xp-m 2600@2.31ghz
msi 6800sp@16/6@370/800
Gigabayte ga7n400pro2
2x512 corsair vs 2,5 337

59325 punkte


----------



## bastelkasten17 (7. April 2006)

hab den am3 auch mal durchlaufen lassen und stelle mit erschrecken fest dass es nur für  ~68000 reicht! gpu ~11000. kommt mir für ne 7900 recht wenig vor... oder liegt das wirklich an dem "schwachen" prozi?


----------



## Nexus76 (1. Mai 2006)

Mein Knecht bringt es auf 

GFX   13,529
CPU  11,278
-----------------
     84,581


Sys in Sig.

Mfg Nex


----------



## WerwolfGER (6. Mai 2006)

bastelkasten17 am 07.04.2006 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> hab den am3 auch mal durchlaufen lassen und stelle mit erschrecken fest dass es nur für  ~68000 reicht! gpu ~11000. kommt mir für ne 7900 recht wenig vor... oder liegt das wirklich an dem "schwachen" prozi?



hey bastelkasten! das ist bei mir auch so...  
unsere karten sind wohl zu gut fürn den alten aquamark

(Leadtek 7900GT= 11500)
(3500+ 64= 9500)

weiß hie rjemand woran das liegt?


----------



## Tesafilm (6. Juni 2006)

60436 Pkt.


----------



## Erel68 (19. Juni 2006)

CPU: 10584  
Grafik: 6990  
Gesamt: 55546  

Mal sehen was im Dezember eine neue Graka bringt! 

Neues Bios und Grafik: 7497


----------



## AMD-Thunderbird (20. Juni 2006)

55.365 Punkte


----------



## daCarter (25. Juni 2006)

121.005

GFX: 22.098
CPU: 13.369


----------



## dr-susta (27. Juni 2006)

hallo,



habe eine asus 850 pro installiert. habe aquamark 3 durchlaufen lassen und nun zeigt der kein endergebniss mehr an. an der stelle wo die punktzahl kommen soll bleibt das bild schwarz. wo dran kann das liegen?



gruß

Dr.susta


----------



## Michael16 (1. Juli 2006)

Hab mit meinem System:

GFX:         14.515
CPU:        12.126
------------------------
gesamt:   90.826


----------



## Steamhammer (2. Juli 2006)

Bei mir reicht´s nur für 58362 Punkte...


----------



## dr-susta (6. Juli 2006)

Steamhammer am 02.07.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir reicht´s nur für 58362 Punkte...





hallo,



noch einmal meine frage, nach einbau einer x 850 pro wird mir das endergebnis von aquamark nicht mehr angezeigt, nur ein schwarzes bild. 



an was kann das liegen?????????????



gruß

Dr.Susta


----------



## Flyer24 (7. August 2006)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Setup:

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/9883/am3yz6.jpg

X2 3800+ @ 3030Mhz/ Wasser
1 x 7800GTX @ 520/1420Mhz

GFX   19.047
CPU  13.031
------------------
       110.019


_____________________________________________

Und das von meinem Bro:

http://img311.imageshack.us/img311/4202/am3v1qr7.jpg

C2D E6600 @ 3100Mhz/ noch Luft
1 x 7800GTX @ 505/1320


mfg flyer


----------



## Kaeksch (7. August 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 24.02.2006 01:11 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gestern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei dem System so wenig Punkte? Da läuft wohl was schief bei dir.
Hab auch ne 7800GT und nen Athlon64 3200 (auf 2500MHz übertaktet), 1024Mb DDR500 Speicher, DFI LAN PArty NF4.
Reicht bei mir für 81000 Punkte.


----------



## Flyer24 (7. August 2006)

UPDATEEEEEEE :

http://img434.imageshack.us/img434/34/sligc8.jpg

GFX      29.343
CPU     16.483
--------------------
            159.988


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. August 2006)

Kaeksch am 07.08.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem System so wenig Punkte? Da läuft wohl was schief bei dir.
> Hab auch ne 7800GT und nen Athlon64 3200 (auf 2500MHz übertaktet), 1024Mb DDR500 Speicher, DFI LAN PArty NF4.
> Reicht bei mir für 81000 Punkte.



Naja, eine Differenz von 4K ist nicht gerade viel. Zumal man bedenken sollte, dass nicht jede 7800GT die identische Taktung hat (abhängig vom Hersteller), und der Aquamark nicht für Dual-Core Systeme ausgelegt ist. Ergo ist deine CPU von der reinen MHz-Zahl beim AQM meiner geringfügig überlegen. Auch der 3700+ vom Kollegen hat beim Mark mehr Punkte als meine Dual Core CPU.

Von daher, kein Grund für Angstschweiß. Zumal die alte Möhre bald durch die XB360 abgelöst wird.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Flyer24 (8. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 07.08.2006 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> UPDATEEEEEEE :
> 
> http://img434.imageshack.us/img434/34/sligc8.jpg
> 
> ...




UPDATEEEEE 2:  Flyer´s Bro

http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/38/sli2ti4.jpg

163.757

@ Extremisious : Der Aquaquark3 profitiert ziemlich stark von einer Dualcore-CPU und schneller  Speichersettings, ich hatte mit meinem alten Opteron148er @ 3200mhz (~95K) nicht annähernd soviel wie jetzt mit dem X2 @ 3Ghz (110K)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 08.08.2006 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 07.08.2006 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, 15K Unterschied...*hust*...da merkt man aber deutlich wie sich jeder Cent bezahlt macht...*hust*   

Aber wie sagte eins ein berühmter Pornoregisseur: JEDER Zentimeter zählt!

Von daher ziehe ich mich zurück, und überlassen den Freaks das Feld. N8.

BTW: Kreative Vergewaltigung meines doch so einfachen Namens!

Regards, eX!


----------



## Flyer24 (8. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 08.08.2006 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 07.08.2006 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag immer, alle guten Dinge sind Drei , deshalb...
UPDATEEEEEE 3 :Flyer´s Bro

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4910/173khr4.jpg

173.116

Da komm ich mir mit meinen 110K regelrecht mickrig vor


----------



## daCarter (19. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 08.08.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 08.08.2006 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haut bloß mal nicht so auf die kacke 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/k56-2.jpg
175k
scheisse nur das ATI gegen SLI nix reist im A3


----------



## Flyer24 (20. August 2006)

daCarter am 19.08.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> haut bloß mal nicht so auf die kacke
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/k56-2.jpg
> 175k
> scheisse nur das ATI gegen SLI nix reist im A3



Japp, das mit ATI ist schon seltsam obwohl die Mobos extra als CF-fähig verkauft werden, wird aber eher am AM3 liegen , war schon immer ein "pro-NV-Bench" 

http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/526/am3tg2.jpg
178K 

Mehr ist erstmal nicht mehr drin , höchstens zwei 7900GTXen + Voltmods


----------



## daCarter (20. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 20.08.2006 01:15 schrieb:
			
		

> daCarter am 19.08.2006 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja bei uns im forum sind se mitm conroe schon an die 200k ran und das mit ner 7950gx2, werd mir wohl auch son schnuckelchen holen

P.S. wie hoch mustest du den Conroe tackten für die 19,4k Punkte??


----------



## Flyer24 (20. August 2006)

daCarter am 20.08.2006 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> naja bei uns im forum sind se mitm conroe schon an die 200k ran und das mit ner 7950gx2, werd mir wohl auch son schnuckelchen holen
> 
> P.S. wie hoch mustest du den Conroe tackten für die 19,4k Punkte??



E6600 @ 3375Mhz , 2x1024Mb Mushkin Redline PC8000 @ 4-4-4-10


----------



## daCarter (20. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 20.08.2006 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> daCarter am 20.08.2006 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meiner läuft auf 3408mhz 
wieviel volt gibs da drauf?? also meiner brauch schon 1,36v sonst hauts mich bei oblivion wieder raus


----------



## Flyer24 (20. August 2006)

daCarter am 20.08.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ahh dann bin ich ja beruhigt meiner läuft auf 3408mhz
> wieviel volt gibs da drauf?? also meiner brauch schon 1,36v sonst hauts mich bei oblivion wieder raus



Sind 1,44Vc  brauch ich für 3,4Ghz , gekühlt wird  mit Wasser und die Temps scheinen noch relativ niedrig zu sein , ~ 46°C sinds unter Last auf beiden Kernen


----------



## daCarter (23. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 20.08.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> daCarter am 20.08.2006 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw. http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/k56-3.jpg
ist mit 3,4ghz hab nur paar kleine optimierungen im Bios unternommen


----------



## Greatboy (9. September 2006)

So...nu hab ich mal getestet...erschreckend...

Athlon 64 3800+ Venice E6
Radeon 9800 Pro @ XT
1024 DDR-333 (2x512MB)
MSI K8T Neo2-F V 2.0

24000 Punkte....
Normal oder woran liegt es? An der GraKa?


----------



## Flyer24 (14. September 2006)

Greatboy am 09.09.2006 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> So...nu hab ich mal getestet...erschreckend...
> 
> Athlon 64 3800+ Venice E6
> Radeon 9800 Pro @ XT
> ...



Der AM3 ist sehr auf die Gesamtperformance ausgelegt, ne starke CPU , eine aktuelle Graka und schnelle RAM-Timings sind da sozusagen gleichermaßen entscheidend

Ich hab noch ein Update von meinem Conroe Rechner...

*189.022*

http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/6779/189kne6.jpg


----------



## KSpeedy89 (15. September 2006)

Über 180.000 Punkte...

Mein bescheidener Wert: 

56.052 Punkte.

Ist doch OK oder?


----------



## gamezocker1988 (19. September 2006)

104.000

core 2 duo e6600 2,4 ghz
asus p5w deluxe wifi ap
sparkle 7900gt
1 gb ocz


ist das möglich , is das ned zu wenig trotz core 2 duo
kann es sein das beide kernen nicht erkannt werden ?


----------



## maeru (13. Oktober 2006)

So zu meinem Ergebnis:

104133 Punkte

mit folgendem System:

http://www.sysprofile.de/id18184

update wegen 1GB auf 2GB


----------



## sbalsing (23. Oktober 2006)

Habe gerade aufgerüstet hier mein Score:

GFX score:	19092
CPU score:	13590

AquaMark score:	112142

System:

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 @ 2,4 GHz
GPU: Asus Radeon X1950XTX
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 667 Kingston HyperX

mfg
sbalsing


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Oktober 2006)

Graka: 19023
CPU: 11.174
Gesamt: 102.758

Ich bin zufrieden... ^^

Athlon 64 X2 4800+ @ 2.7 GHz
2x XFX 7600GT XXX (590 / 800)
2x 1GB OCZ Platinum @ 225MHz CL2.5
DFI Lanparty UT NF4 SLI-DR Expert


----------



## Pleifuss (3. November 2006)

Ich wollt nicht extra nen Thrad auf machen weil man sowiso immer in die Sammelthraeds verwiesen wird.

So nun zu mein Problem:

und zwar erreiche ich mit einem

A64 4000+ (939)@ 2.4GHz (=default)
XFX 7800GT@ 472/1128
2x 1024 MB Swissbit DDR 400

nur läpische 81161 Punkte und das mit allem erbrechen und mühe.

GFX 12858
CPU 11002
----------------------
Zus. 81161

soweit ich das gesehn habe, kann man mit der Konfig locker 100k Punkte ereichen könnte. Nur weiß ich net wo die Bremse sitzt oder der Flaschenhals sich befinden soll.

Vielleicht habt ihr da paar Ideen   

MfG

Pleifuss


----------



## sbalsing (26. Dezember 2006)

Mit übertakteter CPU erhalte ich nun folgende Scores:

GFX score:	21801
CPU score:	 17699

AquaMark score:	134910

System:

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 @ 3,3 GHz
GPU: Asus Radeon X1950XTX
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 667 Kingston HyperX

mfg
sbalsing


----------



## redhotchillypampers (30. Dezember 2006)

87950 punkte


----------



## balduin2 (21. Januar 2007)

Pleifuss am 03.11.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt nicht extra nen Thrad auf machen weil man sowiso immer in die Sammelthraeds verwiesen wird.
> 
> So nun zu mein Problem:
> 
> ...



Ich hab meinen PC nochmal optimiert(CPU@2510MHz) und erreiche auch "nur": 82.234 Punkte
Ich denke mal deine CPU "bremst" sofern man das so sagen darf


----------



## balduin2 (1. Februar 2007)

balduin2 am 21.01.2007 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Pleifuss am 03.11.2006 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tada, neue CPU:
89.295 Aquamarks
CPU: 13.899
GFX: 12.487


----------



## fuse (7. Februar 2007)

141,322

passt das bei einer 
8800 gtx
2 gb ram
core 2 duo 6600

NICHTS ÜBERTAKTET?


----------



## Illidan1988 (17. Februar 2007)

fuse am 07.02.2007 02:06 schrieb:
			
		

> 141,322
> 
> passt das bei einer
> 8800 gtx
> ...




Ja da kann ich zustimmen
Habe das selbe sys 
auch die ASUS EN8800GTX und Core2Duo6600 2gb Corsair DDR2 800
ASUS P5WDH
und ich habe auch soviele punkte


----------



## Flyer24 (18. Februar 2007)

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein und poste mal was von meinem Zockrechner...

210.247
http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/9004/am210ktl1.jpg


----------



## LiquidGravity (4. März 2007)

So, mein 2. System:

Core2Duo E6600 @2,8GHz
2x 8800GTS
2GB Kingston
Windows Vista  

und ich komme nur auf 140.000 Punkte!

Woran liegt das? An Vista?

Ich erreiche ja schon mit meinem System (siehe sig) 120.000 Punkte


----------



## gmwormsi (9. April 2007)

Ich habe 69267 Punkte, finde es ganz schön wenig. 
 

Sys siehe Sig.


----------



## Breezer (30. April 2007)

Mein Ergebnis : 77098 Pkt

System :
wie unten beschrieben !

Vielleicht geht noch was mit Tuning und OC ! Habe aber keine Ahnung davon und bin eben damit zufrieden !

Tipps trotzdem gerne


----------



## Jerec (2. Mai 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben



Hi,

GFX: 26,187
CPU: 14,130
-----------------
           135,906

Mein System - siehe Signatur 

C ya

JEREC


----------



## magnuele (9. Mai 2007)

Mein Score mit der neuen 7600GT:

GFX: 10311
CPU: 9676

Gesamt: 67282

Mit meiner alten 6600GT:

GFX: 7545
CPU: 9533

Gesamt: 54063

MfG, Magnus

PS: Irgendwie hat sich das Upgrade nicht gelohnt!


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (17. Mai 2007)

Jerec am 02.05.2007 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GFX 32.259
CPU 18.166

170.900

E6420 @3,20
2 GB Ram Team Extreeeem     
XFX GF 8800 GTS 640 XXX OC


----------



## GraKaOC (18. Mai 2007)

Beetlejuice666 am 17.05.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Jerec am 02.05.2007 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so viel punkte.... ich glaub ich hab was falsch an meinem comp  gemacht
ich komm grad ma auf 44583, hab ein amd athlon xp 2600 2.08ghz, xpertvision x800gto@16pipes 6 vertex, 2gbgskill ddr400 ram. 
Das liegt nur an den scheiß Treibern


----------



## Ecle (20. Mai 2007)

So ziehmlich alle Komponenten übertaktet..........
Komme auf max. 76.000 points


----------



## unrealterrorist (20. Mai 2007)

GFX:          11724 Punkte
CPU:         10854 Punkte
_________________
Gesamt:   76135 Punkte

Mein SYS: siehe unten


----------



## Ecle (20. Mai 2007)

unrealterrorist am 20.05.2007 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> GFX:          11724 Punkte
> CPU:         10854 Punkte
> _________________
> Gesamt:   76135 Punkte
> ...



hö?? hab fast die gleiche score wie du aber du hast ein 4000@2,8ghz+ und ich ein 3000+@2,4ghz und trotzdem hab ich n paar mehr cpu punkte???

Wie kommt das??


----------



## unrealterrorist (21. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich dat wüsste.  

Bei 3D-Mark05 habe ich im CPU-Test auch nur 0,6 bzw. 0,7 fps, während ein anderer mit nem 3700+ 2,1 bzw. 5,6 fps erreicht.

Habe keine Ahnung an wat dat liegen könnte.


----------



## Nexus76 (21. Mai 2007)

Mit nicht mehr ganz so neuem Sys. auf Max. Stable Settings.

GFX:   19286
CPU:  16318 

      118862 punkte

Sys in sig.


Mfg Nex


----------



## Wusl0r (24. Mai 2007)

Ich wunder mich schon gerad ein wenig, was hier einige Leute mit ähnlichem System für Werte haben   

Ich habebei: GFX: 20,196 bei CPU: 14,412 und Gesamt: 118,764

Das ganze mit einem E6600, 2 Gb Ram und ner 8800 gts 320mb (Forceware 158.22) auf einem Gigabyte DS3P. Allerdings kein Stück übertaktet. Ist das für ein nicht übertaktetes System ok ?


----------



## Zubunapy (24. Mai 2007)

Wusl0r am 24.05.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wunder mich schon gerad ein wenig, was hier einige Leute mit ähnlichem System für Werte haben
> 
> Ich habebei: GFX: 20,196 bei CPU: 14,412 und Gesamt: 118,764
> 
> Das ganze mit einem E6600, 2 Gb Ram und ner 8800 gts 320mb (Forceware 158.22) auf einem Gigabyte DS3P. Allerdings kein Stück übertaktet. Ist das für ein nicht übertaktetes System ok ?


Schau mal einen höher. Der hat gleiche Werte bei höherem Takt. Ich denke, deine Werte sind iO


----------



## Wusl0r (24. Mai 2007)

Zubunapy am 24.05.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal einen höher. Der hat gleiche Werte bei höherem Takt. Ich denke, deine Werte sind iO



Er (Nexus76) hat aber auch ganz andere Hardware :p 7800 GT und einen E6300 (übertaktet). Schwer zu vergleichen ^^


----------



## PCTOM (24. Mai 2007)

Wusl0r am 24.05.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wunder mich schon gerad ein wenig, was hier einige Leute mit ähnlichem System für Werte haben
> 
> Ich habebei: GFX: 20,196 bei CPU: 14,412 und Gesamt: 118,764
> 
> Das ganze mit einem E6600, 2 Gb Ram und ner 8800 gts 320mb (Forceware 158.22) auf einem Gigabyte DS3P. Allerdings kein Stück übertaktet. Ist das für ein nicht übertaktetes System ok ?



Deine  Werte sind gut hab auch mal schnell Aquamark durchlaufen lassen Sicherheitssoft noch aktiv ,SYS nicht übertaktet Realtest so wie ich auch Zogge

GFX   29655
CPU  14997
Ergebnis  149103

SYS siehe Sig.


----------



## Nexus76 (25. Mai 2007)

Wusl0r am 24.05.2007 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 24.05.2007 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine 7800GT taktet mit 470/1300 MHz  weit über GTX niveau 430/1200 MHz   und das noch auf *Luft*


----------



## GraKaOC (26. Mai 2007)

ich krieg immer lowscore ran  
44583


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (28. Mai 2007)

Mein Ergebnis.

GFX  32.001
CPU 11.145
-----------------
      165.532

gutes Ergebnis 

NoX


----------



## Racer13 (5. Juni 2007)

Haha ich haue euch alle in die tonne ich ahbe 194,196    unter meiner homepage sin noch mehr benchs                          http://www.sysprofile.de/id27779


----------



## Overlocked (12. Juli 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben



Gesamt: 112355

e4300
8800gts
2gb ram
evga nf 66


----------



## commXander (20. Juli 2007)

also irgentwas stimmt da bei mir nicht... hab:


Amd Athlon x2 6000 (wird als unknown gezeigt)
Zodac Geforce 8800GTX
2 x 1024 Ocz 4-4-4-15-1t

Gfx :    	 24096
Cpu:           13363

gesamt :    126 709


das is doch nen witz oder ??   13k nur mit dem prozzi und 24k mit der graka ?? die meisten holen mit ner kleineren GTS mehr punkte raus...

woran liegt das ?


----------



## AranoiT (14. August 2007)

bekomm mit meim sys 
core 2 duo 6420 @  3,7Ghz
GeForce 8800GTX 594/1404/1001      
G.E.I.L 900 4-4-4-8                                                               
P5n-E SLI

196.212 fps.


----------



## Conner75 (14. August 2007)

Siehe unten


----------



## Overlocked (30. August 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben



147327


----------



## QuaddiGTX (26. September 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben




133.297 Punkte (ohne OC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## max86gt (8. Oktober 2007)

84613 hmm kein super Rechner aber ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Hells_Bells (1. November 2007)

Mal etwas Nostalgisches 

80.184 Aquamarks

mit

Pentium M 750 (Dothan) 1.86 ghz @ 2.4 ghz
Asus P4C800-E deluxe & Sockel 479 Adapter
X1950pro 256 mb (AGP)
3 gb Corsair Ram PC3200 3-3-3-8
Win XP Sp2
Catalyst 7.10


----------



## QuaddiGTX (14. November 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 15.09.2003 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesen Thread bitte eure Benchmark-Ergebnisse mit dem neuen Aquamark Bench reinposten, sobald der Download endlich fertig ist werde ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben




144000 Pünktchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (16. November 2007)

7600gt @ 781/986 : 122.705 Punkte


----------



## SCUX (16. November 2007)

Settings sind ja "Standart" oder   

GFX  20.637
CPU   9.685
FPS         99,93

Score 99.934 (Notebook halt   )


----------



## MSIX38 (21. Dezember 2007)

http://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=27946334jm2.gif


165.632


----------



## King25Konami (22. Dezember 2007)

Asus P5KC , E6850@ 3,66 Ghz , 2Gb DRR2 1100 , 8800 GTS

gfx   38,886
Cpu  21,106

Ges: 202,402 muhahaha   

mfg dominik


----------



## MSIX38 (22. Dezember 2007)

Übertakten kann ich auch^^


----------



## BarBQ31 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hells_Bells am 01.11.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal etwas Nostalgisches
> 
> 80.184 Aquamarks
> 
> ...



Und bei mir mal etwas prähistorisches   

GFX - 8648
CPU - 9460

Ges. - 59349

Wird Zeit das er endlich durch einen Phenom FX abgelöst wird!


----------



## narrabeen (31. Dezember 2007)

Ob das gut oder schlecht ist? Keine Ahnung?

Gesamt: 107,673

GFX: 20,508
CPU: 11,338

ASUS Board P5N-E SLI + ASUS GF8800GTS 512 +2x Kingston DDR2 1024

Nichts übertaktet!


----------



## Hells_Bells (26. Januar 2008)

*Update*

GFX = 15.123
CPU = 13.709

GES = 97.469

SYS:

Pentium M 750 (Dothan) 2.4 ghz
Asus P4C800E-deluxe & Sockel 479 Adapter
2 GB Corsair Ram PC 3200   2.5-3-3-6
Powercolor HD3850 AGP 512 MB   670/1660 mhz
Win XP Sp2

System wurde mit dem von Powercolor beigelegten Catalyst gebencht (andere Treiber funktionieren derzeit nicht), Standardeinstellungen ohne Optimierungen nur Vsync auf "off".

*Update*
Pentium M @ 2.6 ghz

103200 Aquamarks


----------



## Erel68 (6. Februar 2008)

GFX:  25332
CPU: 14414

Ges.: 134864 Aquamark

Und das alles ohne Optimierung/OC


----------



## MSIX38 (18. Februar 2008)

167.881 Pkt

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/3474/26836098vs9.gif


----------



## marsbreaker (1. April 2008)

mein pc
173.345

sys:
q6600@3,2
4gb
8800 gt
ga x38-ds4
finde diesen wert dehr gut


----------



## max86gt (3. April 2008)

narrabeen am 31.12.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das gut oder schlecht ist? Keine Ahnung?
> 
> Gesamt: 107,673
> 
> ...



Nee das ist net wirklich gut da dein CPU ganzes System bremmst wie bei mir ändert sich schon in ein Paar Tagen


----------



## max86gt (14. April 2008)

Hehe jetzt bin ich damit zufrieden 
 

Score: 150,587
GFX: 29,631
CPU 15,318


----------



## maRinho (23. April 2008)

~181000


----------



## Eisenhertz (16. August 2008)

GFX 16.401

GPU 14.038

       103.531

bissel wenig ?


----------



## ropbrainbug (31. August 2008)

also ich habe mit ner 88gts(g80) OC 190000 pkt.

mit ner 260gtx nur 150000 pkt.

hm....wie kanns??


----------



## Scorpioking78 (6. September 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal einen posten.

GFX:   23811
CPU:  14023
Ges:   128765
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7081/qc01aquamarkmi5.jpg


----------

